# Price increase



## blugenie

Not to be alarmist and sorry if this has been discussed in more detail somewhere....

I read elsewhere a brief mention of an upcoming BV price increase. Now I don't know if that's just for a particular style, leather, or if it's across-the-board, but I want to plan accordingly since I was originally going to wait until year's end for a purchase. 

I'm not near any stores to get the scoop from SAs - so ladies, what's the word on the streets?? TIA!!


----------



## Marly

I understand from the NY BV store, and had heard earlier from the SF BV store, that there is likely to be a price increase in the fall. The fall in retail starts around June.
If the increase happens, it will be with the classic bags, and will be around 15-18% more.


----------



## blugenie

OUCH but thanks, Marly! This info should bolster my buy-now-to-save-later theory with DH...


----------



## beauxgoris

Marly said:


> I understand from the NY BV store, and had heard earlier from the SF BV store, that there is likely to be a price increase in the fall. The fall in retail starts around June.
> If the increase happens, it will be with the classic bags, and will be around 15-18% more.



^^Oh wow, now i'm even more happy that I purchased my Veneta this winter!! Humm - maybe I should pick another BV up this summer before the price increase! (how's that for a rationalization!) hehe


----------



## gglvs2shop

it makes you want to "stock up" now...


----------



## Nymph

Marly said:


> If the increase happens, it will be with the classic bags, and will be around 15-18% more.


 


I'm so dead. I'm never gonna be able to afford any BV now!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Extra incentive to buy now! But which styles are considered "classic" besides the veneta and ball?


----------



## Londoner

I think the prices has increased in BV London already because the Julie bag costs 730pounds A/W 2006 and for S/S 2007 it costs 845pounds


----------



## ms piggy

chiaoapple said:


> But which styles are considered "classic" besides the veneta and ball?


 
The Cocker, Sloane and Campana. You can check out the classic styles and colours at BV website (under Online Shopping/Icons Selection).


----------



## jane

I asked about this last week and the SA said either June or July... I can't remember! Can anyone confirm? I was told it happened once a year and he implied it was the same time each year.


----------



## Megs

This is never good news... but just the way it works. I thought my bag was pretty pricey, and now it will just be even pricier!


----------



## boxermom

I guess it just makes the good bags we have now more valuable.  Cuts down on me getting more on my wish list, tho.  Those seasonal colors come out and I can't resist them.


----------



## mlbags

In Singapore, they told me that there will be a price increase in April and/or October.... this made me snatch up the zip around wallet in Ebano as they said this item has been going up in its price each year.


----------



## Nymph

I read somewhere that classic BV styles like the Cabat etc don't go on sales, and their values increase over the years, so I suppose it's true that prices are revised regularly.

Boy am I glad my spree is over!


----------



## myindulgence

Oh NO!  Don't make me break my BV ban until I'm in Venice in July!


----------



## blugenie

mlbags said:


> In Singapore, they told me that there will be a price increase in April and/or October.... this made me snatch up the zip around wallet in Ebano as they said this item has been going up in its price each year.


 
That doesn't surprise me - at the only BV-carrying boutique nearby I saw a noce zip-around that was incorrectly priced at $395 - they said they must have forgotten to adjust the price since it's now $490. That was either one old wallet, or one or two hefty price increases in the past year!!


----------



## Nymph

blugenie said:


> That doesn't surprise me - at the only BV-carrying boutique nearby I saw a noce zip-around that was incorrectly priced at $395 - they said they must have forgotten to adjust the price since it's now $490. That was either one old wallet, or one or two hefty price increases in the past year!!


 
   

An increase of almost $100? What currency is this in?


----------



## blugenie

Nymph said:


> An increase of almost $100? What currency is this in?


 
It was USD. It was a boutique where BV doesn't move very fast so the tag could have been from several prices-increases ago. Let's hope.  I can't imagine the market could take a similar or one-time hike of that amount.


----------



## Lainey

oh no!!!  but bound to happen I guess!


----------



## ssm

Okay, I guess I'm getting the campana sooner than I thought!


----------



## beauxgoris

blugenie said:


> That doesn't surprise me - at the only BV-carrying boutique nearby I saw a noce zip-around that was incorrectly priced at $395 - they said they must have forgotten to adjust the price since it's now $490. That was either one old wallet, or one or two hefty price increases in the past year!!



^^I thought the zip around wallet WAS around $500.00?  I'm confused.


----------



## bag.lover




----------



## Nymph

Ladies (and now ulcaboi), have heard that the price increase is gonna kick in soon - I'm guessing even before the sales start. Not sure about the percentage increase, but it sounds to be quite hefty. :s

So please, those who are thinking of getting their classic bags, you might want to consider getting it pretty soon! I don't mean to scare anyone into rushing to buy stuff which they're not 100% keen on, but then getting hit with the price increase will not be fun either...


----------



## blugenie

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I thought the zip around wallet WAS around $500.00? I'm confused.


 
No, you're not confused - I probably just wrote that weird.  The zip around IS still around $500, for now. Just shows how much the price shot up the last year or so, and it could very likely go higher!

Sad to hear the increase is coming soon.


----------



## chloehandbags

blugenie said:


> That doesn't surprise me - at the only BV-carrying boutique nearby I saw a noce zip-around that was incorrectly priced at $395 - they said they must have forgotten to adjust the price since it's now $490. That was either one old wallet, or one or two hefty price increases in the past year!!


 

I think it's the latter.  

I think BVs (in fact, most designer bags, but BV is more expensive than most to begin with!) have got ridiculously expensive, lately. There's nothing wrong with paying for quality and style, but it's got beyond a joke, IMO.

My BV cost £500, five and a half years ago (my partner paid full retail) and that felt like plenty at the time! I think it would cost at least £900 now... 

I wonder if they really make so much more money by putting the prices up to this extent, because I imagine it just encourages people to wait for the sales, or to go to an outlet, doesn't it?  

When designer bags were more reasonably priced although I, like everyone, still loved a bargain, I was far more inclined to pay retail price for them.

Now, I almost always wait for the sales - partly because I balk at the price and partly on principle. I've bought a couple of designer bags at full retail in the last year or so, but that's it.

It has got to the point where I feel like a mug if I even contemplate paying full retail!


----------



## Londoner

chloehandbags said:


> Now, I almost always wait for the sales - partly because I balk at the price and partly on principle. I've bought a couple of designer bags at full retail in the last year or so, but that's it.


 
Totally agree with Chloehandbags.  The prices increase so much every year that I rather wait for 6 months to buy the bags in the sales unless I know that they are classic styles which will never be in the sales.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Oh dear....i guess i won't aim the bags then....i will jus go for the accessories.....hmmmmm


----------



## Bunkie

I was in the BV store in Costa Mesa, and I was told that BV has confirmed a price increase to happen sometime mid-year, June or earlier.  For many factors, including the weak dollar against the Euro, the price increase will be anywhere between 10 and 20 percent.


----------



## me_love_purse

<sigh>
Does it mean I have to get the cabat before the increase?
<sigh>


----------



## Nymph

Yikes!!! :s


----------



## oogiewoogie

Awwww....man...


----------



## leilani01

Bunkie said:


> I was in the BV store in Costa Mesa, and I was told that BV has confirmed a price increase to happen sometime mid-year, June or earlier. For many factors, including the weak dollar against the Euro, the price increase will be anywhere between 10 and 20 percent.


 
I was also in the SCP BV boutique recently and was told the price increase would happen in July.  The SA said the prices were going up about 20-25%.

Interesting....same BV location and different information. 

Bottom line:  We're going to be paying more for our beloved BV's.


----------



## AJH

20-25%! That's obscene! I thought Hermes' 12% price increase was awful.


----------



## jburgh

I'll have to be happy with my collection, then.  I also heard that Chanel was going up dramatically, too.


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^ Chanel had a 20% price increase last December.. and I heard they're doing it again really soon.


Ditto w/ Jburgh... I think I'm satisfied so far... haha


----------



## Syma

Yikes! It seems wierd that the major brands are increasing their prices so dramatically when we are facing a worldwide recession.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I guess this means no more BV for me.


----------



## jeshika

NOOOOO!!! Not BV too!!!!!


----------



## bextasy

this is insane that they are all raising their prices right now!!! They are already   insanely high to begin with!!! are you sure it wont go up before june?


----------



## Mid-

Oy...:tumbleweed:


----------



## BookerMoose

US prices could increase a lot and still not be as bad as our Canadian prices...  of course ours may increase accordingly too.  I'm with Mid - definitely "oy"!


----------



## yoga1566

Ummm, this news is making it very hard for me to resist purchasing at Saks' F&F this weekend!  And I am trying to ease into a purse ban .  I recently placed a SO for my very first BV, but I may have to cave and buy my 2nd before the first one even arrives!  Oh well, I guess it will save me the $$ from purchasing after the increase.


----------



## kiss_p

I think we will need a "Re-discover a BV in your closet" thread like in the chloe forum, because that's what I'll be doing!


----------



## aki_sato

kiss_p said:


> I think we will need a "Re-discover a BV in your closet" thread like in the chloe forum, because that's what I'll be doing!



Agreed!

Ugh! As if their prices are not already expensive ush:


----------



## ReRe

Aki, I just got in trouble again with Saks F&F.  Another Roma, this time I'm back to my usual (off white).  Got it in Marmo.


----------



## Graciella

oh crap, I was just planning to get a BV bag during my holiday in NYC next august...guess I'll have to pass that one and switch to an american brand to get a good price...or perhaps visit woodbury outlet


----------



## jburgh

Graciella said:


> oh crap, I was just planning to get a BV bag during my holiday in NYC next august...guess I'll have to pass that one and switch to an american brand to get a good price...or perhaps visit woodbury outlet





As an American, I ask...are there any American brands that are actually made in America?  I'd vote for a visit to the outlet.


----------



## Graciella

^ hmmm...well I'm not sure if american brands are actually made in the US, but I think some, like Marc Jacobs bags, are a lot cheaper in the US than here in the Netherlands (the Stam retails for about 1350 euros here, which is over 2000 dollars), so I might get some MJ or perhaps Ralph Lauren. And I'll def. be visiting the outlets!


----------



## jeshika

rebecca minkoff is made in NYC!


----------



## snowtire

has this price increase been confirmed?

also, has anyone seen the large Campana in Nero anywhere in the BV boutiques or dept stores? thanks!


----------



## Bunkie

I hear it will be effective beginning of June


----------



## ReRe

BV rep confirmed today it is coming.


----------



## sarahgoldman

not good news at all


----------



## mrsDIY88

how widespread is this upcoming price increase? 

i live in hong kong, and the HK dollar is pegged to the falling US dollar.  does this mean that our BV prices will increase too? 

help!!!

(quick decision needed on next BV purchase.....)


----------



## mlbags

mrsDIY88 said:


> how widespread is this upcoming price increase?
> 
> *i live in hong kong, and the HK dollar is pegged to the falling US dollar.* does this mean that our BV prices will increase too?
> 
> help!!!
> 
> (quick decision needed on next BV purchase.....)


 
mrsDIY88, better get your BV quick whilst the prices in HK are still amazingly attractive compared to Singapore.  I got my Cabat at a hefty savings of S$1900 from HK!  Quick!


----------



## chiaoapple

Will the price increase apply to every item in the store? I have a bit of credit still with BV (returned item for store credit), so does that mean I should use it up quick?


----------



## ReRe

My SA just said alot of items will be involved but probably not the cabat since they just had one.


----------



## spendalot

Can anyone confirm if the increase will be worldwide for BV? So far, we know for sure that prices in Singapore will increase in the next week. Does anyone know if it will be the same for HK? And what is the percentage increase?


----------



## triggerpuff

According to the SA, increase will not be big, maybe in the range of $50 - $100ish. But expect a BV sale in immediately after the increase!


----------



## Brandless

triggerpuff said:


> According to the SA, increase will not be big, maybe in the range of $50 - $100ish. But expect a BV sale in immediately after the increase!


 
I just got an e-mail from BV SA after inquiring about the sale. She said it'll officially start on June 1st


----------



## sportsger2001

*Brandless* how many percent off will that be


----------



## Brandless

sportsger2001 said:


> *Brandless* how many percent off will that be


 
 Well, she didn't specify but from what I've been reading on this forum, it's worth the wait. I' ve been holding off on buying from e-bay because of this anticipated sale!


----------



## sportsger2001

any idea which items and colors will be on sale?TIA


----------



## lilflobowl

Anybody know what's the price of the really small Venetas in store & whether or not they'll go on sale to?


----------



## Roe

i know that the exotic sloane won't be on sale.


----------



## sportsger2001

If i'm not wrong there are no sloanes on sale I'm hoping there is though


----------



## ucsfmd

omg NO!!!


----------



## shu

Noooo! I'm already thinking about a scultura bag, but had decided to wait until maybe next season to save up some *mula*. Now I guess I'll have to wait longer.


----------



## annie9999

*shu*-sculptura will be on sale.  i think 50%, so go for it.


----------



## shu

annie9999 said:


> *shu*-sculptura will be on sale. i think 50%, so go for it.


 
I know!! But I'm afraid I might have already broken the bank. It's still going to be ~1.5K. Yikes!


----------



## annie9999

*shu*- i don't think it is that high.  all the non woven bags are 50%.  check it out but please don't get it if you're not comfortable with the expense.  it's never worth it and next season will bring new and exciting bags so don't worry.


----------



## shu

annie9999 said:


> *shu*- i don't think it is that high. all the non woven bags are 50%. check it out but please don't get it if you're not comfortable with the expense. it's never worth it and next season will bring new and exciting bags so don't worry.


 
I know it's considered a steal, but considering I already got two bags, a wallet, a belt, and three outfits from there over the weekend...I'm quickly running out of excuses for another HAHA :shame:


----------



## mlbags

shu said:


> Noooo! I'm already thinking about *a scultura bag*, but had decided to wait until maybe next season to save up some *mula*. Now I guess I'll have to wait longer.


 
I'm lost here.  Anyone has a pic of the 'scultura' bag?   Geez, I thot I knew most of the names but I'm just simply lost on this one!  TIA.


----------



## Roe

sportsger2001 said:


> If i'm not wrong there are no sloanes on sale I'm hoping there is though


 

really? i thought that the only BV that did not go on sale was the Cabat.   
i've seen sloanes on sale at NM.  However I am just salivating over the Exotic Python Sloane. 

I'm just hoping that it goes on sale a bit being that the bag's asking price is almost 5k.


----------



## mcw

lilflobowl said:


> Anybody know what's the price of the really small Venetas in store & whether or not they'll go on sale to?


 
mini veneta will be on sale, the lotus pink is from $690 to $479.


----------



## seahorse

does anyone have the dimensions of the mini veneta???


----------



## leilani01

Price increase: I was told @ June 15th with a 15% - 25% increase. Ouch!


----------



## lemmons84

lilflobowl said:


> Anybody know what's the price of the really small Venetas in store & whether or not they'll go on sale to?


 
They are $690, there is one on sale in the color Lotus.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks girls! lotus is the really really pale pink right?


----------



## Bunkie

Update: I was told the price increase has been confirmed to be scheduled 6/15.  % increases vary by model and not all models will be increasing; some will remain.  However, for example the Sloane is expected to go from $2,250 to $2,500


----------



## leilani01

Bunkie said:


> Update: I was told the price increase has been confirmed to be scheduled 6/15. % increases vary by model and not all models will be increasing; some will remain. However, for example the Sloane is expected to go from $2,250 to $2,500


 
*Bunkie* - Thanks for confirming that the increase is scheduled for Sunday, June 15th.

Have you heard from your SA if the prices for the large veneta and montaigne are also going up?


----------



## doreenjoy

I was told June 15, and I was told that accessories are going up 30% (purses will go up less). 

We'll see...


----------



## mrsDIY88

hi everyone, 
BV boutiques in Hong Kong will have a price increase on Tuesday, 10 June.  % increases are different depending on the item, style and colours. 

Later in June, there will be a sale, but it's not likely that classic colours/styles will go on sale. for those eyeing bags or accessories in seasonal colours, might be good stuff coming up. 

when i find out when the sales are starting, will send out alert. 

mrsDIY


----------



## minismurf04

This sux!!  BV is already more expensive than my first love/LVOE!!  Sigh* Will need to save even MORE mula now~


----------



## goiingnuts

thanks for the heads up. i'm planning a trip to hk soon... i hope i'll be there when the sales is on!


----------



## Stylish P

Me too,i am leaving for hong kong on the 22nd june, hope i find lots of goodies there.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

mrsDIY88, thanks again for the heads-up.  I went to the BV store and got a card holder & 2 wallets for myself and my DH today. My SA said that the pre-sale will be starting in the next few days.  So my wild guess is that the open sale may start sometime this weekend or next week.


----------



## goiingnuts

shopaholic&baby said:


> mrsDIY88, thanks again for the heads-up.  I went to the BV store and got a card holder & 2 wallets for myself and my DH today. My SA said that the pre-sale will be starting in the next few days.  So my wild guess is that the open sale may start sometime this weekend or next week.



wonderful!!! i'm heading there tomorrow!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Hey goiingnuts, but I don't think the sale is starting tomorrow... so maybe you should hold it off till later this week (maybe this weekend) or sometime next week...



goiingnuts said:


> wonderful!!! i'm heading there tomorrow!


----------



## goiingnuts

shopaholic&baby said:


> Hey goiingnuts, but I don't think the sale is starting tomorrow... so maybe you should hold it off till later this week (maybe this weekend) or sometime next week...



haha.. i know. i will be there for a whole week, will prolly check out the stores over the weekend. any idea what will be on sale? how many % off? i'm in predicament, i'll be heading to italy in july and there's so many sales going on right now. i've been trying to convince myself that i'll get something prettier at a better price, but it's so hard to not want to splurge.


----------



## spendalot

Sales in Italy starts 25th July. Hehehe.


----------



## goiingnuts

spendalot said:


> Sales in Italy starts 25th July. Hehehe.



the whole of italy? rome? milan? florence?


----------



## LottieB

spendalot said:


> Sales in Italy starts 25th July. Hehehe.


 
Is the price in Italy lower than that in the US? I asked the UK price today and found even with VAT refund (12%), the bags are not cheaper than those in the US.

How much VAT refund is it in Italy? I'm tempted.


----------



## goiingnuts

LottieB said:


> Is the price in Italy lower than that in the US? I asked the UK price today and found even with VAT refund (12%), the bags are not cheaper than those in the US.
> 
> How much VAT refund is it in Italy? I'm tempted.



"The tax (VAT) on the purchases you make in Italy can be 20%, 10% or 4%, depending on what kind of goods you are buying, and it is included in the sales price. All visitors residing outside of the European Union are entitled to claim back the tax, if they spend &#8364; 154,94 or more in one shop in one day. 

The goods need to be exported within three months plus the month of purchase." - Globalrefund.com

I believe it's 20% for bags, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LottieB

Thanks. Now I remember I've purchased some bags in Italy and they directly gave me back the VAT. They looked it up in a form so I don't remember the percentage. Mine was lower than 20% but that may be because of administration fee.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

I see I see, that's fine then.  My SA just told me the pre-sale is happening very soon, but she didn't tell me specifically what items are to be on sale, so I won't get any idea until I go there.   Will share more info here when it's available. 



goiingnuts said:


> haha.. i know. i will be there for a whole week, will prolly check out the stores over the weekend. any idea what will be on sale? how many % off? i'm in predicament, i'll be heading to italy in july and there's so many sales going on right now. i've been trying to convince myself that i'll get something prettier at a better price, but it's so hard to not want to splurge.


----------



## spendalot

goiingnuts said:


> "The tax (VAT) on the purchases you make in Italy can be 20%, 10% or 4%, depending on what kind of goods you are buying, and it is included in the sales price. All visitors residing outside of the European Union are entitled to claim back the tax, if they spend  154,94 or more in one shop in one day.
> 
> The goods need to be exported within three months plus the month of purchase." - Globalrefund.com
> 
> I believe it's 20% for bags, correct me if I'm wrong.


 
How does one residing out of the EU claim back tax?


----------



## spendalot

goiingnuts said:


> the whole of italy? rome? milan? florence?


 
I only called florence and they told me 25th. I called Paris and they told me the same thing. So I am not sure if it's whole of italy or whole of europe.


----------



## ucsfmd

i hope the large campana will remain the same price


----------



## Londoner

I am surprised that sale in Italy starts end of July this year coz to my experience, sale normally starts in the first week of July in Italy.  About the VAT refund, usually SA will tell you 20% VAT refund.  However, they will not tell you about the administration charge, it works out around 12% after the charges.  

I was in BV in Las Vegas last week.  All seasonal colours bags and accessories, e.g. pink, yellow, dark red and blue, are 30% off.  However, they prices are more expensive than HK as they have 7.75 sale tax.  So I better wait for the sale in HK. 

Looking forward to receive the news about the BV sale in HK


----------



## spendalot

OH CORRECTION! 

I meant to say 25th JUNE! :shame:

Sorry!


----------



## Brandless

Does anyone know if Venetas and Campanas are also included in the price increase?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Hi, got the call from SA today that the pre-sale is starting today (June 11) for 3 days I believe.  However, I can't pay & pick up the items until Monday, so I am not sure if the sale is open to public from this Sat or next Monday.

Confirmed that no nero/ebano items are on sale.  The pre-sale items are 30% off, mostly the seasonal colors (those pastel colors, oceano/blue, mustard, and light grey) (sorry, I am not familiar with the color naming).


----------



## Lululala

Hi Shopaholic&baby

Do you know if they will pre-sale to anyone or just their usual customers?

Thanks.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Hi Lululala,

As far as I know, the pre-sale is open to VIPs and "potential clients" (not sure how they define that).  The open sale should be open to public on June 16 (Mon).  Please check PM.


----------



## Lululala

shopaholic&baby said:


> Hi Lululala,
> 
> As far as I know, the pre-sale is open to VIPs and "potential clients" (not sure how they define that).  The open sale should be open to public on June 16 (Mon).  Please check PM.



Hi Shopaholic&Baby

Already PM you at the other site. Please check


----------



## Brandless

Just wondering if any of you have noticed a price increase already. I only know the price of medium Veneta by heart and the last time I checked it was still the original price.


----------



## leilani01

Brandless said:


> Just wondering if any of you have noticed a price increase already. I only know the price of medium Veneta by heart and the last time I checked it was still the original price.


 
*Brandless* - I was also wondering about that.  Last week my SA said the prices for the Roma, Sloane and (probably) Montaigne were going up.  She didn't think the Venetas would because they had a pretty big increase last spring (2007). 

Hope she's correct about the Venetas and wrong about the Montaigne....


----------



## Brandless

Leilani, hope she's right about the Veneta, indeed. I inquired about the small capri tote today in classic colors and the price I was given was way way higher than the ones posted in some other blogs about the bag. I don't know if that already reflects a price increase.


----------



## leilani01

*Brandless* - I just checked the BV website and the prices of the Venetas, Classic Ball, Campana, etc. are the same.  I don't know the prices of the other styles, so I'm not sure if the website has  been updated.

Did you inquire about your capri tote at a BV boutique?

Another hopeful sign about the Venetas.  I took a peek at the F/W look book at Nordstroms and I'm almost positive the large Veneta in the fall colors were at the old price.


----------



## Brandless

*Leilani*, I e-mailed the BV website about the small capri tote. I saw it in a blog while googling and the price quoted there was 1260 as of March 2008. The e-mail i got for the current price was 1520! Even more expensive than the medium Veneta!


----------



## leilani01

Brandless said:


> *Leilani*, I e-mailed the BV website about the small capri tote. I saw it in a blog while googling and the price quoted there was 1260 as of March 2008. The e-mail i got for the current price was *1520! Even more expensive than the medium Veneta*!


 
Oh no!  I suppose the BV personal shopper is quoting you the new price and the actual website has yet to be updated....

Do you think Saks sells your tote?  They do have a Friends and Family event in October with a 25% discount.  It's something to keep in mind....

Good luck on your quest for the capri tote!


----------



## BookerMoose

The price of the Montaigne is going up?!?!  Please no!!!


----------



## Brandless

leilani01 said:


> Oh no! I suppose the BV personal shopper is quoting you the new price and the actual website has yet to be updated....
> 
> Do you think Saks sells your tote? They do have a Friends and Family event in October with a 25% discount. It's something to keep in mind....
> 
> Good luck on your quest for the capri tote!


 
I've been checking Bluefly but it is so tricky, one moment the color I want is there then when I'm in checkout, it's not available.Thanks for the tip about Saks.


----------



## saresha

I just ordered a veneta from the boutique in Hawaii, and can confirm they are not part of the price increase (at least, according to the SA).


----------



## kelly88

saresha said:


> I just ordered a veneta from the boutique in Hawaii, and can confirm they are not part of the price increase (at least, according to the SA).


 
Hi Saresha, 

I am also thinking of ordering from the boutique in Hawaii. How much are the shipping charges to Singapore? I am from Malaysia so I hope the shipping charges are similar.

Thanks.


----------



## saresha

Hi, it's in the region of S$60.


----------



## kelly88

Thanks


----------



## luxury.ninja

The price increase, I believe took effect today. I know the Veneta's didn't go up but the Ball Bag, the Montaigne, the Sloane, the Roma took a small increase.


----------



## jeshika

kelly88 said:


> Hi Saresha,
> 
> I am also thinking of ordering from the boutique in Hawaii. How much are the shipping charges to Singapore? I am from Malaysia so I hope the shipping charges are similar.
> 
> Thanks.



for leather goods i think they tax you 10%! just fyi~


----------



## luxury.ninja

kelly88 said:


> Hi Saresha,
> 
> I am also thinking of ordering from the boutique in Hawaii. How much are the shipping charges to Singapore? I am from Malaysia so I hope the shipping charges are similar.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Depending on what you order, shipping internationally usually starts at $50. E-mail the Hawaii boutique, ask for Bryan. What did you want to order?


----------



## saresha

Oops, I meant to say US$60! This was for a bag and a couple of smaller items. Sorry, *kelly88*.


----------



## kelly88

Yes I will email the boutique and ask for Bryan. Thinking of buying some wallets and small accessories. Still trying to decide. BV has too many goodies.


----------



## luxury.ninja

saresha said:


> I just ordered a veneta from the boutique in Hawaii, and can confirm they are not part of the price increase (at least, according to the SA).


 
Which SA did you order the Veneta from?


----------



## spendalot

bv.luxury said:


> Which SA did you order the Veneta from?


 
Are you asking saresha for a referral? But I thought you mentioned that you are working for BV?


----------



## leilani01

bv.luxury said:


> The price increase, I believe took effect today. I know the Veneta's didn't go up but the Ball Bag, the Montaigne, the Sloane, the Roma took a small increase.


 
I saw on the BV website that the classic ball is now $2,100 from $1,980.  What's the new price of the Montaigne?


----------



## luxury.ninja

spendalot said:


> Are you asking saresha for a referral? But I thought you mentioned that you are working for BV?


 
No referral - just curiousity. Yes, I am from Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## luxury.ninja

leilani01 said:


> I saw on the BV website that the classic ball is now $2,100 from $1,980. What's the new price of the Montaigne?


 
The Montaigne is $2150USD.


----------



## luxury.ninja

Everyone will be glad to know that the nothing in the Armatura color did not go up in Hawaii - the same styles available in other colors, however, did take a price increase, worldwide.


----------



## leilani01

bv.luxury said:


> The Montaigne is $2150USD.


 
Thank you!  At least it wasn't the rumored 20-25% increase.


----------



## LottieB

BV increases the price of a croc card holder that I'm interested in from $800 to $910 on their website. And today I just learnt another bad news - some states will levy sales tax on internet purchases (eg. shopbop). Someone said Washington will levy sales tax on all purchases destinated in Washington from July!


----------



## redturtle

Hi all, I was just browsing net-a-porter somedays ago and I noticed that there is quite a sharp increase in their prices of BV items?

For instance, I was deciding whether or not to buy the BV zip-around long wallet - it was supposed to be somewhere around £380 and now it has gone up to £455.

The price increase in other pricier items - e.g. venetas are even more obvious.

I wonder is this only applicable to net-a-porter?  With the price increase, buying from UK is no cheaper than buying it in other countries like Hong Kong.


----------



## castorny

I would imagine that the price increase is to offset the declining value of the GBP.


----------



## spendalot

Ahhh.....sounds like I missed the boat :s


----------



## mho94

I'm normally a Chanel and LV girl but I've been looking for a hobo bag recently and randomly encountered the BV Veneta (large ebano), so this would be my first BV piece. I still havenet decided if I want to go with the LV Galliera or the veneta...I know totally different bags but still can't decide...
Anyway, I was in BV boutique and SA told me that the large veneta is $1950 and going up to $2450 (?) on May 7th. Wow, thats like 25%!!!! I sure hope i'm wrong. That's a huge increase! Has anyone heard about this? I don't know if this is across the board price increase or just the veneta.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yes, there is going to be a price increase - not sure about the Veneta though.

Nicole just informed that the large nero cabat was increasing from $5800 to $6000 on May 7th. That is bad but nothing like what you just mentioned for the Veneta! I didn't ask her about the other styles as I am not currently interested in anything else other than the cabat so I am not sure if that is correct. I will email her now and find out...stay tuned!


----------



## kroquet

I don't think that is correct.  I am thinking the Veneta is only increasing a little bit, more like $20 or so.


----------



## kiss_p

So, maybe that explains why the BV cosmetic case is $420 at Saks, but it's still $400 on the BV site.  I guess Saks put up the price increase early on some things.


----------



## Love Of My Life

there is a price increased and varies on the item...not sure that the price

increase is justified, but it is what it is...


----------



## doloresmia

there will be a price increase of classics - veneta and cabat - on May 7 from what i have heard. You can contact your SA if you want more details, but don't wait, if you have been looking at a classic is the message.


----------



## septembersiren

not everything is going up 
the roma is staying the same 
the cabat is going up 
the veneta is going up
the montagine is going up 
not sure about the rest


----------



## mycarryon

Got a confirmation from an SA in Caesar's: the large veneta will be going up from $1950 to $1980


----------



## Bichon Lover

mycarryon said:


> Got a confirmation from an SA in Caesar's: the large veneta will be going up from $1950 to $1980




Ahhhh, we can handle that.


----------



## TDL

It's already May 7 today (in Asia) but for the rest, you still have 1 day to pull the trigger if you're on the fence.  

According to B, new Cabat prices in the US are going to be: *$3500 *for the mini and *$4850 *for the medium (standard nappa).  It will take effect on all new and existing inventory including past-seasonal styles that were unsold to-date.

SLGs are also included in the increase... but I don't have the specifics.


----------



## BagEssence

Oh no, I decided to get the mini cabat already, hope the SA's been contacted and not delayed therefore needing me to pay extra than already planned for.....aaahhhh, so anxious...


----------



## kim77

I just got an email saying they are increasing their prices. 
NONONONONONONONONO....
Economy is getting worse but these luxurious items' prices are skyrocketing... sigh......


----------



## BgaHolic

I die!


----------



## leilani01

I'm not happy either.  I just received an email from the manager of my local boutique stating the price increase is effective Friday, May 6th.

"Bottega Veneta will be expecting a price increase of at least 15% on our handcrafted products..."

I'm hoping the increase won't be 15%.  I suspect it will actually be less than that.


----------



## septembersiren

all these price increases have to do with what Bv is doing in Italy
they have had their factory certified with some kind of thing 
sorta like osha here where they ceritify that workers can only work on one thng for so many hrs a week to avoid carpal tunnel 
things like that
apparently it is a very big deal and they have to be re-ceritfied every 6 months 
I can only think that labor costs increase shipping and handling for everything 
everything goes up except my dollars


----------



## LoveHermes99

Wow!  Thanks for all the info.  Too bad about the price increase.


----------



## ap.

BV hasn't been as bad as other high end designers with the price increases - I think there was a very modest one last year - but, I agree, I would rather the prices stay where they are.  Actually, I would rather that prices go down!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks for the info!


----------



## jeshika

septembersiren said:


> all these price increases have to do with what Bv is doing in Italy
> they have had their factory certified with some kind of thing
> sorta like osha here where they ceritify that workers can only work on one thng for so many hrs a week to avoid carpal tunnel
> things like that
> apparently it is a very big deal and they have to be re-ceritfied every 6 months
> I can only think that labor costs increase shipping and handling for everything
> *everything goes up except my dollars*





it's depressing to travel when you earn in USD! :cry:


----------



## doreenjoy

Greed greed greed.

The quality has certainly not improved, IMO.


----------



## septembersiren

well the last price increase was about a year ago
it has to do with the price of gas and oil


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Maybe so, but I don't think it costs $400 more to produce my cervo bag than when I bought it in late 2009.


----------



## jburgh

I got the same form email from a store manager.  Damn!

I agree, the quality is not improving.  Customers will pay more if they see some added value.  But a random increase to cover the cost of doing business under ISPESL is not one I welcome. I would have thought they were obeying worker protection rules before.  If it is just a matter of being inspected, a 15% increase seems a little high.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Nuts.  The bags are pricey enough already.


----------



## doreenjoy

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Nuts. The bags are pricey enough already.


 Yeah, I haven't bought a BV bag since before the LAST price increase. I don't think I've bought one since 2009.


----------



## blueiris

Yikes, 15% is a big increase.  That's not good news.


----------



## elliesaurus

Sad day!! Thanks for the heads up though...


----------



## doreenjoy

So will anyone be buying during the "sale" (before the increase)?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Not good news. I was considering a special order but this is making me rethink.


----------



## liquid_room

great minds think alike! 



doreenjoy said:


> So will anyone be buying during the "sale" (before the increase)?


----------



## LLANeedle

Has anyone else noticed how few reveals there have been in this forum for the current season?


----------



## LoveHermes99

Well, I woke up to an email this morning from my SA...she said they expect the leather goods to go up 20% and to buy before 6 May!  :cry:


----------



## LoveHermes99

llaneedle said:


> has anyone else noticed how few reveals there have been in this forum for the current season?



yes!!!


----------



## annie9999

so interesting- i was just in the manhasset boutique yesterday and no one mentioned the price increase despite my shopping and stopping in there for years.  i guess i know how i rate.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LoveHermes99 said:


> Well, I woke up to an email this morning from my SA...she said they expect the leather goods to go up 20% and to buy before 6 May! :cry:


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

annie9999 said:


> so interesting- i was just in the manhasset boutique yesterday and no one mentioned the price increase despite my shopping and stopping in there for years. i guess i know how i rate.


 
*Annie* - I never received a note either!


----------



## annie9999

Miss_FancyBags said:


> *Annie* - I never received a note either!


sorry *mfb* but i was right there in the boutique.  how hard would it to be to say- take a look around- there is going to be a price increase.  unbelievable.  

i don't really care just don't like all the phoniness that sometimes goes on.  at least at hermes they are honest in that there is no phony friendliness.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^ I see what you mean.  That wasn't very nice of them not to tell you.  Plus, they could have possibly made some sales by letting their best customers know of upcoming increase!


----------



## LoveHermes99

annie9999 said:


> sorry *mfb* but i was right there in the boutique.  how hard would it to be to say- take a look around- there is going to be a price increase.  unbelievable.
> 
> i don't really care just don't like all the phoniness that sometimes goes on.  at least at hermes they are honest in that there is no phony friendliness.



Annie9999, your comment about Hermes and phony friendliness made me laugh.  I have dealt with two Hermes boutiques in the past ten years--one SA I worked with for years was down-to-earth and awesome.  She left the company unfortunately and I was paired with another SA who was downright rude.  I began shopping at my local Hermes and found one wonderful SA who is just amazing.  I laugh because I have gone into other Hermes boutiques around the world and am just ignored--you are right, there is no phony friendliness there!!

I am sorry to hear about your experience with your local BV--do you think they didn't tell you because other customers were around?  Although you'd think they'd be encouraging people to buy now!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gets me thinking about what *LLANeedle* said a few posts back about there being fewer BV reveals than normal in this forum.  There_ have _been quite a few reveals in the "confessions" thread lately  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ion-time-so-sorry-ive-cheated-151362-127.html

My eager Chanel SA has been sending me pics of practically every new item that comes into the store, and she is very charming...it's hard not to buy with that kind of personalized, friendly service.

I hope that with this huge price increase comes some sort of benefit to the customers!


----------



## annie9999

LoveHermes99 said:


> Annie9999, your comment about Hermes and phony friendliness made me laugh.  I have dealt with two Hermes boutiques in the past ten years--one SA I worked with for years was down-to-earth and awesome.  She left the company unfortunately and I was paired with another SA who was downright rude.  I began shopping at my local Hermes and found one wonderful SA who is just amazing.  I laugh because I have gone into other Hermes boutiques around the world and am just ignored--you are right, there is no phony friendliness there!!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your experience with your local BV--do you think they didn't tell you because other customers were around?  Although you'd think they'd be encouraging people to buy now!


thanks *LoveHermes99*.  there weren't many people around.  don't worry i don't really care; i don't stress over handbags; they are my fun.  also i just got a new bolide so i really wouldn't be buying anyway.  just not the point.  quite frankly i love shopping hermes.  i get great service just no pretense.  i really prefer it.


----------



## septembersiren

well SA's work on salary and commission
so I think it is nice that your SA's notified you


----------



## jburgh

My email came from a boutique that I've never once shopped at..one 3000 miles away.  Once, though an item was transferred in from there because it was not at my regular (also far away) boutique.  So, from the people that matter to me, relationship-wise, I have not been notified of the increase.

And yes, I noticed the decrease in BV reveals.  I'd love to get the perforated tote in Chene, but it is out of my price range, and will go up over 1,000 dollars in May.


----------



## septembersiren

well Jburgh if your orignal SA had to do what they call a charge send
that is where the merch is sent directly to you from another store 
they have all your info and that is why it came from another store


----------



## NicAddict

This ties in with what I have been told by 'my' SA in Switzerland not long ago... 

as the US$ and Euro were sinking against the Swiss Franc (and seemingly still are), I asked what was going to happen with prices here as clearly 'our' prices were significantly higher than in other countries, especially if one considers deducting the VAT (which is much higher in other European countries -typically 20% vs 7.6% in Switzerland). Clearly I was hoping for cheaper Cabats in the future... 

I was told that most likely the prices will increase elsewhere, which would bring them more in line with Swiss prices.. 

Surely this has nothing to do with the Swiss Franc but more with conversion rates from USD$ / US$ linked currencies to the Euro as BV and therefore PPR (the holding company owning BV, Gucci, YSL, Balenciaga, and some more) undoubtedly is earning less Euros today than planned because of the sinking ship.. uh Dollar. So I would also not be surprised to see price increases with the other brands soon...

On a side note, I had a similar discussion at our local H store some time ago and my SA acknowledged that prices elsewhere were much better than here, but that they had no intention of reducing the prices here as they still manage to sell at same/similar levels as before.

Goes to show, for some the state of the economy is still just a sideshow...


----------



## kroquet

I received an email from a store which I had never bought from, so I was surprised.   The prices are just getting too high for my comfort level.    I cheated on BV with a couple of purchases that I am really thrilled with and now with the Royal wedding, I keep thinking I need another Mulberry Bayswater.  lol


----------



## LLANeedle

*kroquet*, I had a chance to play with my dd's Bayswater and I must admit I'm tempted.

*annie*, I too laughed aloud when I read your H comment.

*jburgh*, you made a comment in this thread about quality.  My newer bags are not as nice as my older ones.  In fact, the inside zippers are no longer riri.  And most of you probably know all the trouble I've had with BV's cervo leather.  I'm definitely losing the BV love.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> I received an email from a store which I had never bought from, so I was surprised.   The prices are just getting too high for my comfort level.    I cheated on BV with a couple of purchases that I am really thrilled with and now with the Royal wedding, I keep thinking I need another Mulberry Bayswater.  lol



Ethel -- we have missed you!!


----------



## sbelle

LoveHermes99 said:


> I laugh because I have gone into other Hermes boutiques around the world and am just ignored



Made me laugh too because I've had the same experience.  I have traveled a bit and if there is a Hermes store in the town I will always go in.  I have been in two H stores that I love and the SA's are nice and in every other store I've either been ignored or the SA has been quite rude.


----------



## mdlcal28

I just LOVE my uh-shrinking dollar.....


----------



## sunshine69

Hopefully Mr. Tomas Maier is paying attention to the comments regarding quality.


----------



## jmcadon

Glad I already have the 2 I want!


----------



## kroquet

I swear I posted and it's gone!

Thanks Lucy!   HAven't been posting here so I won't be tempted with the insane prices!!


----------



## septembersiren

Kroquet did you get your invitation to the royal wedding????
I think mine got lost in the mail.

I too have noticed lesser quailty on some things


----------



## septembersiren

wow everyone tells me how rude Louie employees are 
If you have ever had a retail job.......
#1 in loss prevention (theft, shop lifting)....is make contact with every customer!!!
I don't let people ignore me in stores 
I have a big personality LOL


----------



## moi et mes sacs

jburgh said:


> My email came from a boutique that I've never once shopped at..one 3000 miles away. Once, though an item was transferred in from there because it was not at my regular (also far away) boutique. So, from the people that matter to me, relationship-wise, I have not been notified of the increase.
> 
> And yes, I noticed the decrease in BV reveals. I'd love to get the perforated tote in Chene, but it is out of my price range, and will go up over 1,000 dollars in May.


 

Oh no! They cant go up so much we will have to stop buying. We will have nothing to talk about.


----------



## cecicat

Ugh . . . this is terrible news.  I do have a reveal that I have yet to share, but I'm not sure I would have purchased it if it had been 15% more . . .


----------



## annie9999

cecicat said:


> Ugh . . . this is terrible news.  I do have a reveal that I have yet to share, but I'm not sure I would have purchased it if it had been 15% more . . .


can't wait for your reveal.  love your bolide-


----------



## Compass Rose

I think I'll just lay low on some of my most recent obsessions.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I'm done for now, too.


----------



## Bagaday

SOOOOOOO glad that I purchased my "Bella" a little while ago - am also done.  My 'madness' needs to stop anyway.


----------



## wt880014

I was told the "new" price of a large veneta will be $2,280! I am shopping with LOVE THAT BAG from now on! Beautiful Bags and fairly priced.


----------



## blueiris

Miss_FancyBags said:


> ^^ I see what you mean. That wasn't very nice of them not to tell you. Plus, they could have possibly made some sales by letting their best customers know of upcoming increase!





Bagaday said:


> SOOOOOOO glad that I purchased my "Bella" a little while ago - am also done. My 'madness' needs to stop anyway.


I was notified, and I do appreciate it.  If I hadn't just recently bought my Marcapunto Cabat, I might have been more tempted to make a purchase to beat the price increase.  If nothing else, this news makes me glad that I made my Cabat purchases when I did.



Miss_FancyBags said:


> I'm done for now, too.


There are a few bags that I have in mind before I am "done," but shopping hasn't been on my mind lately.  I have to be in a certain mood to buy, and it's just not happening for me.  Plus I think the increases in price are actually turning me off BV at the moment.


----------



## couturequeen

I guess this is another sign that the economy is picking up??? 

I feel set as far as bags go, but I was hoping to get my hands on a Cabat before this happened again 

I'm on the lookout for a Bottle Marcapunto mini or medium Cabat. If you spot one, please let me know!


----------



## newbags4me

Depressing news.  I for one will look closer at previously owned bags if there is one I really have to own. Will be in NYC soon and was planning on stopping by the BV store. I will be curious to see if the SA's mention the price increase.


----------



## thedseer

yikes...kind of wish i hadn't let go of my nero veneta. i was hoping to buy an ebano veneta later in the year, but i'll probably pass or go with pre-loved now :\


----------



## doreenjoy

I'll be curious to see if the resale value for BV increases on FeeBay, as more people flock to the used market.


----------



## annie9999

couturequeen said:


> I guess this is another sign that the economy is picking up???
> 
> I feel set as far as bags go, but I was hoping to get my hands on a Cabat before this happened again
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a Bottle Marcapunto mini or medium Cabat. If you spot one, please let me know!


there is a beautiful bitter cabat on malleries-


----------



## liquid_room

over here in Shanghai, my SA told me prices will increase too in May/June.  I was told prices have already increased for some classics in Europe! I feel like crying!


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> well Jburgh if your orignal SA had to do what they call a charge send
> that is where the merch is sent directly to you from another store
> they have all your info and that is why it came from another store



Right, but why didn't my SA, the one I have a relationship with, tell me?  This is what bugs me a little.


----------



## annie9999

jburgh said:


> Right, but why didn't my SA, the one I have a relationship with, tell me?  This is what bugs me a little.


i know how you feel-


----------



## jburgh

doreenjoy said:


> I'll be curious to see if the resale value for BV increases on FeeBay, as more people flock to the used market.



I agree, I think we will see a pick up in the secondary market, and more vigorous buying from the sales at the department stores.

I visited my closet today and looked at my BV.  I think I am satisfied for now.  The items I am most interested in finding are from several seasons ago anyway.


----------



## kroquet

I don't have a BV SA anymore and that might be a good thing.


SS = my invitation surely got lost in the mail.    I do have my hat picked out to wear on Friday.   A lovely navy vintage number.   lol


----------



## chloehandbags

Gotta love LVMH!

Hate to sound judgmental, but anyone who rushes to buy, to 'beat the increase', is just encouraging this nonsense.

Prices have to go up, from time to time, of course, but this (especially with the cynical forewarning, every time!) is clearly artificial and just designed to make people part with their money.


----------



## annie9999

chloehandbags said:


> Gotta love LVMH!
> 
> Hate to sound judgmental, but anyone who rushes to buy, to 'beat the increase', is just encouraging this nonsense.
> 
> Prices have to go up, from time to time, of course, but this (especially with the cynical forewarning, every time!) is clearly artificial and just designed to make people part with their money.


*chloehandbags*- good point.


----------



## sasquaty

Literally two days ago I purchased from a BV boutique for the first time. The SA was very patient with me and knew I was trying to decide whether or not to purchase. I did end up getting the bag and as she was ringing me up told me pricing would be going up probably sometime in May/June. I truly appreciated that she didn't use the impending increase as a selling/closing tool to maybe sway my decision to purchase.


----------



## chloehandbags

annie9999 said:


> *chloehandbags*- good point.


 

Thanks, annie. 

Hope I didn't/don't offend anyone? As I can see why people would be tempted by this strategy, but still.


----------



## bretaudot

Unfortunately, we have already heard the news here, in Europe. The price of classic style increased already.


----------



## alisonanna

thedseer said:


> yikes...kind of wish i hadn't let go of my nero veneta. i was hoping to buy an ebano veneta later in the year, but i'll probably pass or go with pre-loved now :\


 

me too, I wish I hadn't parted with my Campana , she was beautiful but I thought it would be easy to replace in the future.


----------



## blueiris

chloehandbags said:


> Gotta love LVMH!
> 
> Hate to sound judgmental, but *anyone* who rushes to buy, to 'beat the increase', is just encouraging this nonsense.
> 
> Prices have to go up, from time to time, of course, but this (especially with the cynical forewarning, every time!) is clearly artificial and just designed to make people part with their money.


 
I agree that a rushed purchase is generally not a good idea, but I disagree that making a planned purchase ahead of schedule to beat the increase is a bad idea. I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't have a BV boutique near me, and the local department store selection is poor, so I can be considering a bag purchase for months. I mulled over getting a nero Veneta for six months before I finally decided to get it.  I knew I wanted it, and I had the money for it, but I just wasn't in a hurry.  If I were in that situation now, where I knew I'd wanted the nero Veneta for a while and knew I'd get it eventually, I'd buy to beat the increase.

This discussion makes me wonder about the opposite case--news of price _decreases_ (during the sale). Surely there are some who are influenced by the idea of getting something at a lower price than the standard price. Sales are designed to encourage people to buy, too.  I'd guess that more regretful purchases come from sale time than at price increase time, but I'm not as much an avid shopper as others, and I could be way off.


----------



## zooba

I have noticed fewer reveals and bags hitting the outlets sooner.  Do love the elegant understated BV look but not at 15% more.  I'm not sure that the price increase is a valid approach long term.  

Anybody considering a bayswater DO IT! I have three. Darwin leather gets more beautiful with age ( like women!!)


----------



## chloehandbags

blueiris said:


> I agree that a rushed purchase is generally not a good idea, but *I disagree that making a planned purchase ahead of schedule to beat the increase is a bad idea*. I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't have a BV boutique near me, and the local department store selection is poor, so I can be considering a bag purchase for months. I mulled over getting a nero Veneta for six months before I finally decided to get it. I knew I wanted it, and I had the money for it, but I just wasn't in a hurry. If I were in that situation now, where I knew I'd wanted the nero Veneta for a while and knew I'd get it eventually, I'd buy to beat the increase.
> 
> This discussion makes me wonder about the opposite case--news of price _decreases_ (during the sale). Surely there are some who are influenced by the idea of getting something at a lower price than the standard price. Sales are designed to encourage people to buy, too. I'd guess that more regretful purchases come from sale time than at price increase time, but I'm not as much an avid shopper as others, and I could be way off.


 

Well, the reason it's a bad idea, is that it encourages them to do it (i.e. huge, forewarned, price hikes), more and more; which, along with destroying unsold items (which I believe LVMH also do? Although, not sure whether they do it with their BV stuff?), results in the market never being allowed to find anywhere near its true level.

It's a bit like rewarding an already naughty child, for threatening to be even naughtier soon;


'I know I have been shouting at you every day, for six months, for no good reason, mother - but you'd better buy me that icecream now, anyway, as I intend to start spitting on you, repeatedly, in half an hour's time!'! 


Yes, I agree that the whole sale debacle is often pretty silly, too, because they severely overcharge, with the idea of then holding fake 60% off sales, or whatever; but there is something even more pernicious with this; 'Quick, quick, buy now at our already overinflated prices, or forever regret it!' nonsense, IMO.


----------



## blueiris

chloehandbags said:


> Well, the reason it's a bad idea, is that it encourages them to do it (i.e. huge, preforewarned, price hikes), more and more; which, along with destroying unsold items (which I believe LVMH also do? Although, not sure whether they do it with their BV stuff?), results in the market never being allowed to find anywhere near its true level.
> 
> It's a bit like rewarding an already naughty child, for threatening to be even naughtier soon;
> 
> 
> 'I know I have been shouting at you every day, for six months, for no good reason, mother - but you'd better buy me that icecream now, anyway, as I intend to start spitting on you, repeatedly, in half an hour's time!'!
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree that the whole sale debacle is often pretty silly, too, because they severely overcharge, with the idea of then holding fake 60% off sales, or whatever; but there is something even more pernicious with this; 'Quick, quick, buy now at our already overinflated prices, or forever regret it!' nonsense, IMO.


 
Well, we disagree.  Maybe I'm naive, but I'm not interpreting this price increase as being a scheme by BV or their test of a business model.  I don't think they're necessarily trying to manipulate customers into buying quickly (although some pushy SAs might use it that way, that hasn't been my experience).  I think it's just simply a price increase.  It happens.

By the way, BV is not LVMH, and they don't destroy their old stock.  They don't have "fake 60% off sales," either.  Very little goes on sale lately, and it's usually 30%.  Most things actually sell at full price and never go on sale at the boutiques (different story at other retailers).


----------



## septembersiren

prices go up everywhere
have you seen the price of a gallon of milk lately
I live is SNJ where gas prices have not hit $4 yet
gas here is $3.71  A gallon of milk is now $3.89
Nobody is complaining about the cost of milk going up???? of course it is not 20% 
don't you want you SA to get a raise LOL 
they won't but........
everything goes up nothing comes down


----------



## chloehandbags

blueiris said:


> Well, we disagree. Maybe I'm naive, but I'm not interpreting this price increase as being a scheme by BV or their test of a business model. I don't think they're necessarily trying to manipulate customers into buying quickly (although some pushy SAs might use it that way, that hasn't been my experience). I think it's just simply a price increase. It happens.
> 
> By the way, BV is not LVMH, and they don't destroy their old stock. They don't have "fake 60% off sales," either. Very little goes on sale lately, and it's usually 30%. Most things actually sell at full price and never go on sale at the boutiques (different story at other retailers).


 

Um, BV is owned by LVMH (and has been for some time). So, yes, it is LVMH, now (to all intents and purposes).

I was talking generally about fake 60% off sales - I assumed you were referring to other design houses, as well, in respect to sales, not just BV?

Sorry if I misunderstood you.

It is Bernhard Arnault's/LVMH's business model, to do this steep price increase thing - he appears to introduce this model to every brand he takes over, to one extent or another.


----------



## elliesaurus

chloehandbags said:


> Um, BV is owned by LVMH (and has been for some time). So, yes, it is LVMH, now (to all intents and purposes).



I think BV is owned by the Gucci Group which is owned by PPR...


----------



## chloehandbags

elliesaurus said:


> I think BV is owned by the Gucci Group which is owned by PPR...


 

Oh, is it? 

God, where did I read that, then?!

OK, well scrap what I've been saying then, obviously! 

I shouldn't believe everything I read, clearly! 

Having said that, I think other groups may be looking, more and more, towards LVMH for their business model; as they've been so successful? Which I still find a rather worrying trend.


----------



## Vintage Leather

chloehandbags said:


> Um, *BV is owned by LVMH* (and has been for some time). So, yes, it is LVMH, now (to all intents and purposes).
> 
> I was talking generally about fake 60% off sales - I assumed you were referring to other design houses, as well, in respect to sales, not just BV?
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood you.
> 
> It is Bernhard Arnault's/LVMH's business model, to do this steep price increase thing - he appears to introduce this model to every brand he takes over, to one extent or another.



Actually, BV is owned by the Gucci Group, which is in turn owned by PRP.  
Now, this price increase could be a matter of corporate maneuvering - Robert Polet (The Ice Cream Man Commeth) is stepping down as CEO and is going to be replaced by F-H Pinault.  I would be very interested to see if the other GG companies are planning a hike.  I don't see any rumors on the board, however.

In 1999, there was a dramatic bidding war, with LVMH attempting to acquire GG.  PRP swooped in and was their white knight.  Of course, the white knight wasn't content to just let things lie - five years later (2004), PRP enforced their own vision and management, and Ford and DeSole were out.  

Other PRP companies include Balenciaga, Boucheron, YSL, Sergio Rossi, Stella McCartney and Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I'm done for now, too.


 
Ah, well, I never said I was consistent (even from day to day it seems)  

I'm getting the following for Mother's Day.  Been thinking of replacing my current zip coin purse and have been eyeing the perlier since it came out a while back.  Free ship, too!  Thanks, "B"!!  

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/defaul...ts":{"263896VQQ571":{"size":"U","color":"1000


*Blueiris *- I totally agree.  Most of the purchases I regret were made during "sales" lol!


----------



## chloehandbags

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, BV is owned by the Gucci Group, which is in turn owned by PRP.
> Now, this price increase could be a matter of corporate maneuvering - Robert Polet (The Ice Cream Man Commeth) is stepping down as CEO and is going to be replaced by F-H Pinault. I would be very interested to see if the other GG companies are planning a hike. I don't see any rumors on the board, however.
> 
> In 1999, there was a dramatic bidding war, with LVMH attempting to acquire GG. PRP swooped in and was their white knight. Of course, the white knight wasn't content to just let things lie - five years later (2004), PRP enforced their own vision and management, and Ford and DeSole were out.
> 
> Other PRP companies include Balenciaga, Boucheron, YSL, Sergio Rossi, Stella McCartney and Alexander McQueen.


 

Yes, I now know - I've been suitably corrected for my schoolboy error!

I actually have a feeling I _do_ know where I read that, as well and no one corrected the poster (as far as I saw?), so I just assumed (with ass being the operative syllable, naturally!) they must be correct!  :shame: 

All very interesting.

So, a White Knight with a hidden agenda, then? Don't they all have, though?!


----------



## annie9999

i have regretted both sale and beat the price increase spending.  so now i just try to procede normally.  i wonder what the cabat has gone up to?  does anyone know.  also the campana?  was thinking of that also.  i think the risk bv takes by raising prices is that they are fast approaching hermes prices.  not that those that like bv will want h anyway but if they are almost the same price point then who knows.  a lot of the recent cabats have been in hermes territory price wise.  special orders can only be exotics-   i can only speak for myself but i have been wandering back to the orange side lately.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Chloe - Ellie and I were posting at the same time - didn't mean to fire a broadside, but there is no delete button!  

You do have to wonder how much of these price increases are corporate strategy, and how much is a reaction to inflation.  If increases were a true reaction to inflation, prices would increase between 4-6% - instead of the 10-15% we have come to tolerate.  

But, if you just go by forum numbers, the higher the prices go, the more people slavishly follow the brand.  Chanel triples their prices in 10 years - and there are twice the number of views and posts in that tPF sub forum.  

I've been looking at smaller companies more, like Corto Motedo (created by the BV founder's ex-wife's son), VBH...
I'm content with my BV bags.  Most of mine are from the 70s, and I "borrowed" them from my mother.


----------



## kroquet

My only regret is selling my large ebano Campana as I can't afford a new one now.   SLAPS SELF!!!   lol    Oh well, life goes on and I can always watch the secondary market.


----------



## canadianstudies

I can't say I'm surprised, though 15% does seem a bit steep! I'd love to pick up a knot at some point in the future (maybe as a graduation gift? Hmm), but for now I'm content with my vintage veneta and Ink coin case.


----------



## septembersiren

BV is  part of gucci group
gucci group owns
gucci
BV
balenciaga
stella McCartney
Alexander Mcqueen
YSL
Bedat
segerio Rossi 
they did own boucheron but sold it off about a year and half ago
Gucci group is in turn owned by a parent company
PPR
salema Hayek's husband Henri Pinnault is the man in charge of PPR
they are not owned nor have ever been part LVMH that is Hermes which only happened recently
Tomas Maier is the creative director and really has a hand in everything 
even to the music that is played in the stores 





chloehandbags said:


> Um, BV is owned by LVMH (and has been for some time). So, yes, it is LVMH, now (to all intents and purposes).
> 
> I was talking generally about fake 60% off sales - I assumed you were referring to other design houses, as well, in respect to sales, not just BV?
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood you.
> 
> It is Bernhard Arnault's/LVMH's business model, to do this steep price increase thing - he appears to introduce this model to every brand he takes over, to one extent or another.


----------



## liquid_room

Blueiris

ITA with ya!



blueiris said:


> I agree that a rushed purchase is generally not a good idea, but I disagree that making a planned purchase ahead of schedule to beat the increase is a bad idea. I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't have a BV boutique near me, and the local department store selection is poor, so I can be considering a bag purchase for months. I mulled over getting a nero Veneta for six months before I finally decided to get it. I knew I wanted it, and I had the money for it, but I just wasn't in a hurry. If I were in that situation now, where I knew I'd wanted the nero Veneta for a while and knew I'd get it eventually, I'd buy to beat the increase.
> 
> This discussion makes me wonder about the opposite case--news of price _decreases_ (during the sale). Surely there are some who are influenced by the idea of getting something at a lower price than the standard price. Sales are designed to encourage people to buy, too. I'd guess that more regretful purchases come from sale time than at price increase time, but I'm not as much an avid shopper as others, and I could be way off.


----------



## jwdn

is the price increase going to be applied across europe bottega stores as well?


----------



## NicAddict

jwdn said:


> is the price increase going to be applied across europe bottega stores as well?



Highly likely. Switzerland may be spared, or at least have lower %-age increases as we are pretty much being punished by high prices already today...


----------



## klj

Such a bummer! I just called SF(I'm trying to be good and save for another med. veneta)and she said its going up 20%! Yikes!  So the med. will be 1780.00.


----------



## chloehandbags

Vintage Leather said:


> Chloe - Ellie and I were posting at the same time - didn't mean to fire a broadside, but there is no delete button!


 

LOL!

No, no, I know! 

No, I appreciate being corrected, anyway, as I'd always rather know the truth, ASAP, rather than carry on labouring under a misapprehension.

Even if it is sometimes a bit embarrassing! 




> You do have to wonder how much of these price increases are corporate strategy, and how much is a reaction to inflation. If increases were a true reaction to inflation, prices would increase between 4-6% - instead of the 10-15% we have come to tolerate.


 

Exactly.

I know the real rate of inflation may well be considerably higher, lately, due to the rapid rate of commodity and fuel price increases; but they've been doing this 10 - 15% increase for some time, now, haven't they?




> But, if you just go by forum numbers, the higher the prices go, the more people slavishly follow the brand. Chanel triples their prices in 10 years - and there are twice the number of views and posts in that tPF sub forum.


 

I know - I just don't get it?

Afterall, unless one intends to sell all one's bags and never buy another - as a collector, one is better off if the price of bags is lower. 

As, although that means getting less back for a used bag, when you come to sell it, it also means you have less to find for your new one.

It's very much like the housing market, like that, isn't it?

Although it may s_eem_ good that your house has gone-up in price, unless you are intending to downsize, you are actually far better off getting less for your existing home, but having to fork-out far less for your next one; especially if your next house is a step-up on the property ladder.

You'd have thought we would have learnt our lesson about this sort of thing, wouldn't you?




> I've been looking at smaller companies more, like Corto Motedo (created by the BV founder's ex-wife's son), VBH...
> I'm content with my BV bags. Most of mine are from the 70s, and I "borrowed" them from my mother.


 

Oh, I didn't know Corto Moltedo had a family connection to BV?

That's very interesting, too.


----------



## septembersiren

the people who started BV still makes bags in Italy
I had their name 
I have to look for it


----------



## chloehandbags

septembersiren said:


> BV is part of gucci group
> gucci group owns
> gucci
> BV
> balenciaga
> stella McCartney
> Alexander Mcqueen
> YSL
> Bedat
> segerio Rossi
> they did own boucheron but sold it off about a year and half ago
> Gucci group is in turn owned by a parent company
> PPR
> salema Hayek's husband Henri Pinnault is the man in charge of PPR
> they are not owned nor have ever been part LVMH that is Hermes which only happened recently
> Tomas Maier is the creative director and really has a hand in everything
> even to the music that is played in the stores


 



Thanks for the info! 

I understand why he would have a lot of input into the overall aesthetic of the brand and even the mood set in the stores (and I actually think that's fair enough, TBH, as it's his 'vision'), but do you think he also has a hand in the price of the bags and things like whether they will do an SO in non-exotic leather, or not? 

As I would have thought all that would be down to 'the suits'?


----------



## chloehandbags

septembersiren said:


> the people who started BV still makes bags in Italy
> I had their name
> I have to look for it


 

I think I may have heard about that, before?

Don't they have a (rather basic) website?


----------



## doreenjoy

I don't think people will slavishly flock to BV as prices increase. There is a huge difference between BV and Chanel -- namely that Chanel has been the image of chic for *decades*, whereas celebrities have only started carrying BV in recent years. 

BV has miles to go before they achieve that level of desirability. No one ever recognizes my BV. It's one of the reasons I enjoy carrying them.


----------



## annie9999

Well popped into bv for trunk show and still no one mentioned a price increase.   My regular sa was with someone else and I didn't stay long but really.


----------



## spendalot

My SA has got the email on the new prices last evening. But he's still waiting for the new price stickers to come so he still not sure when the new prices will take effect. But he reckon that it will be next week.

My hb is eyeing a stingray wallet that is retailing for $490 and will be up to $540.


----------



## spendalot

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Gets me thinking about what *LLANeedle* said a few posts back about there being fewer BV reveals than normal in this forum.  There_ have _been quite a few reveals in the "confessions" thread lately  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ion-time-so-sorry-ive-cheated-151362-127.html



I've gone over the Celine. Relatively low profile as well. Fantastic style that's sleek and timeless. Awesome leather and quality that many Hermes fans have commented on and compared with. Most importantly, it's more affordable!


----------



## doreenjoy

spendalot said:


> I've gone over the Celine. Relatively low profile as well. Fantastic style that's sleek and timeless. Awesome leather and quality that many Hermes fans have commented on and compared with. Most importantly, it's more affordable!



celine bags are very nice. I've also been enjoying Ferragamo. They've stepped up designs in recent years and the materials are always first rate.


----------



## BgaHolic

Perhaps BV wants to start competing with Hermes & Chanel?  I know what you mentioned Doreenjoy, but...I was seriously looking at the most simply made hobo by Hermes.  I think it's called the Massai.  It retails for $4300.  Perhaps BV is toying with the idea of annually increasing their prices to compete?  I absolutely loved the bag, but I didn't buy it because of the steep price; I thought it was just obscenely extravagant for me!  If this is the case, I for one, am dropping out of this market.  Time for me to be planted back down to reality no matter how beautifully made the bag is!


----------



## doreenjoy

BgaHolic said:


> *Perhaps BV wants to start competing with Hermes & Chanel?* I know what you mentioned Doreenjoy, but...I was seriously looking at the most simply made hobo by Hermes. I think it's called the Massai. It retails for $4300. Perhaps BV is toying with the idea of annually increasing their prices to compete? I absolutely loved the bag, but I didn't buy it because of the steep price; I thought it was just obscenely extravagant for me! If this is the case, I for one, am dropping out of this market. Time for me to be planted back down to reality no matter how beautifully made the bag is!


 

I'm sure they do...about a year ago when I was in a boutique, a manager gave me a long song & dance routine about how I should be happy about the price increases because the price reflected the Supreme Quality of BV, Second to None, Not Even Hermes. 

I'm not sure the market will believe that. But hey, maybe I'm wrong. If so, more power to BV.


----------



## BgaHolic

doreenjoy said:


> The thing is, no one believes that BV is on a par with H in terms of chi-chi value or handcrafting. That's why I said that BV has miles to go before they can compete with Chanel (or Hermes).


 
True. Agreed!


----------



## ap.

chloehandbags said:


> I know the real rate of inflation may well be considerably higher, lately, due to the rapid rate of commodity and fuel price increases; but they've been doing this 10 - 15% increase for some time, now, haven't they?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think BV increased their prices by much last year - 2-3% at the most.  And I actually thought their prices had been steady for a couple of years...  But then I am operating under Hermes, Chanel, and LV's 2-3 times a year increases of 10-20% so 5% once a year seems downright reasonable in comparison.  



chloehandbags said:


> I understand why he would have a lot of input into the overall aesthetic of the brand and even the mood set in the stores (and I actually think that's fair enough, TBH, as it's his 'vision'), but do you think he also has a hand in the price of the bags and things like whether they will do an SO in non-exotic leather, or not?
> 
> As I would have thought all that would be down to 'the suits'?



I think Tomas Maier has a lot of control over the brand and brand development.  I was told that he, in fact, has final approval on every single SO and will not approve an order if it is not in harmony with his vision, no matter the price.  He's a control freak but it works for him.


----------



## doreenjoy

I thought it was 10% last year but I don't recall now. 

I do remember that the classics like the venetas didn't go up much, but the seasonal bags went off the charts. Some of them are more than a cabat.


----------



## ap.

I think the Venetas went up by $50 or so.  And I thought the seasonal bags were more expensive last year because they all had extra treatment:  nuovolato, hand painted, the kite bag that was folded and ironed and dyed, etc...

I distinctly remember thinking (and being thankful) that it was odd that BV hardly increased their prices considering everyone else' were going through the roof.


----------



## BookerMoose

I am disappointed by the price increase but more disappointed that the US buyers seem to have decided to ignore the Montaigne entirely for a couple of seasons now!

I suspect that this story from the Financial Times a couple of weeks ago probably sheds some light on this topic:

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ec012018-6786-11e0-9138-00144feab49a.html#ixzz1Kxp45sTL

I'm sure there are costs to establishing the cooperative and retraining the former gold industry workers as BV is doing (and I am glad that they are taking such a progressive role in dealing with issues in their backyard).  But much more importantly, I think the comments about the struggles to keep up with the demand from emerging markets like China, Brazil, Mexico and Russia really means that what North American and European customers are willing to pay isn't the driving factor for pricing and demand anymore, and I suspect that is really what is behind these increases.


----------



## jburgh

I've been following this thread and the one thing I want to comment on is the "rush to buy" comment by chloehandbags a couple of pages back.  Anytime you rush to buy, there is a big impulsive component to it.  So the urging by some SAs to hurry up and buy before the increase is an attempt to play upon that.  Same with sales.  I've never felt compelled to buy before a price increase, but have made some regrettable purchases during a sale.


----------



## chloehandbags

apey_grapey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think BV increased their prices by much last year - 2-3% at the most. And I actually thought their prices had been steady for a couple of years... But then I am operating under Hermes, Chanel, and LV's 2-3 times a year increases of 10-20% so 5% once a year seems downright reasonable in comparison.


 

Oh well, if that's the case, then it's obviously fair enough.

I thought it was far more than that, though? As I (or, my partner, actually!) bought a shoulderbag in A/W 2001 and it was in the £500 and something ballpark; whereas, now, I doubt you could get something like it for less than £1,250, going by the prices on the website?

So, that would be an increase in the 10% per year area, over 9 years, wouldn't it?




> I think Tomas Maier has a lot of control over the brand and brand development. I was told that he, in fact, has final approval on every single SO and will not approve an order if it is not in harmony with his vision, no matter the price. He's a control freak but it works for him.


 

I see.

TBH, I can't see why a designer (however much of a control freak) would mind which special orders were produced?

As they wouldn't be part of his collection, or displayed in the store (thus breaking the harmony of the display), so why worry?

An SO stamp could be added, to ensure everyone knew it wasn't part of the R-T-W collection, afterall.

Also, even if this is his doing, why would he say 'Only exotic Special Orders, on my watch!'?

Surely that's a purely financial decision; not an aesthetic one?

As I'm sure all sorts of hideous and/or irrelevant to the collection exotic SOs could be placed?


----------



## LLANeedle

I've learned, over time, to approach a sale or a proposed price increase but asking myself if I would buy the item if it were full price.  If the answer is no, then I pass.

Thinking about the comparisons made between BV, Hermes and Chanel, I'm reminded by a thread a while back where so many of us discussed why we like BV.  The top three considerations were the weight of the bag, no identifiable logos and craftsmanship.  For me BV stands alone.  Hermes bags are very heavy and Chanel have CC's all over them and sorry if I offend anyone, but they are poorly constructed.


----------



## doreenjoy

I agree with you, *LLANeedle*, except I think BV is falling down on craftsmanship in recent years.


----------



## Compass Rose

doreenjoy said:


> I agree with you, *LLANeedle*, except I think BV is falling down on craftsmanship in recent years.


doreenjoy.....really?  I haven't had BV long enough to notice any quality issues from say 5 years ago to present, but can you maybe list some issues to satisfy my curiosity because my latest and greatest veneta is perfect in every way.  Sorry to hijack this thread but I think this question still ties in with the price increase issue.  Thank you!


----------



## ap.

chloehandbags said:


> Oh well, if that's the case, then it's obviously fair enough.
> 
> I thought it was far more than that, though? As I (or, my partner, actually!) bought a shoulderbag in A/W 2001 and it was in the £500 and something ballpark; whereas, now, I doubt you could get something like it for less than £1,250, going by the prices on the website?
> 
> So, that would be an increase in the 10% per year area, over 9 years, wouldn't it?



I don't know the increases from 2001, but I bought an Medium Ebano Veneta from 2008 and, if I remember correctly, it was a little less than $1500 and now it's a little more than $1500.  




chloehandbags said:


> I see.
> 
> *TBH, I can't see why a designer (however much of a control freak) would mind which special orders were produced?*
> 
> As they wouldn't be part of his collection, or displayed in the store (thus breaking the harmony of the display), so why worry?
> 
> An SO stamp could be added, to ensure everyone knew it wasn't part of the R-T-W collection, afterall.
> 
> Also, even if this is his doing, why would he say 'Only exotic Special Orders, on my watch!'?
> 
> Surely that's a purely financial decision; not an aesthetic one?
> 
> *As I'm sure all sorts of hideous and/or irrelevant to the collection exotic SOs could be placed?*



From what I've been told (no direct experience but I was talking to the store manager about special orders), Tomas Maier does mind and he has turned down SOs of exotics that he didn't think would look good/jive with his vision: one such case was for Croc orchid and yolk cabat or something similarly bright.  But who really knows?

I think *BookerMoose* is right that it is probably the demand and higher prices in Asia that is driving the increase(s).


----------



## moi et mes sacs

apey_grapey said:


> I don't know the increases from 2001, but I bought an Medium Ebano Veneta from 2008 and, if I remember correctly, it was a little less than $1500 and now it's a little more than $1500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been told (no direct experience but I was talking to the store manager about special orders), Tomas Maier does mind and he has turned down SOs of exotics that he didn't think would look good/jive with his vision: one such case was for Croc orchid and yolk cabat or something similarly bright. But who really knows?
> 
> I think *BookerMoose* is right that it is probably the demand and higher prices in Asia that is driving the increase(s).


 
Yes I was told this when I enquired about a SO last week. Apparently if the colour/skin combo is not tasteful in the opinion of Mr Maier, they can turn down the request.


----------



## NicAddict

chloehandbags said:


> I see.
> 
> TBH, I can't see why a designer (however much of a control freak) would mind which special orders were produced?
> 
> As they wouldn't be part of his collection, or displayed in the store (thus breaking the harmony of the display), so why worry?
> 
> An SO stamp could be added, to ensure everyone knew it wasn't part of the R-T-W collection, afterall.
> 
> Also, even if this is his doing, why would he say 'Only exotic Special Orders, on my watch!'?
> 
> Surely that's a purely financial decision; not an aesthetic one?
> 
> As I'm sure all sorts of hideous and/or irrelevant to the collection exotic SOs could be placed?



Frankly, I would be horrified to see an atrocious-colored lizard/ostrich/croc skin on a BV bag.. It doesn't make it easier to order an SO by getting Mr. Maier's approval, but then, he is the boss and I for one agree with it. An SO also means you are not happy with what's on offer from his designs so it better be a darned good choice for him to agree to have it made. Does every brand offer SOs ? Is an SO a marketing gimmick ? Absolutely not as it gets little to zero mention anywhere. I also doubt that it has anything to do with price but more with pride that the bag leaving the BV house has to represent it according to what TM considers beautiful and not end up being a 'wth is that' or 'wth made that' bag.


----------



## shiba_inu

BookerMoose said:


> I am disappointed by the price increase but more disappointed that the US buyers seem to have decided to ignore the Montaigne entirely for a couple of seasons now!
> 
> I suspect that this story from the Financial Times a couple of weeks ago probably sheds some light on this topic:
> 
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ec012018-6786-11e0-9138-00144feab49a.html#ixzz1Kxp45sTL
> 
> I'm sure there are costs to establishing the cooperative and retraining the former gold industry workers as BV is doing (and I am glad that they are taking such a progressive role in dealing with issues in their backyard).  But much more importantly, I think the comments about the struggles to keep up with the demand from emerging markets like China, Brazil, Mexico and Russia really means that what North American and European customers are willing to pay isn't the driving factor for pricing and demand anymore, and I suspect that is really what is behind these increases.




Thanks for posting the article, BookerMoose.  Very informative and gives a better look at the business of BV.  I also feel for you about the lack of love for the Montaigne in the US.  I really wish more stores (Saks and NM especially), would carry it.  I think the only place I've ever seen it in person was at a BV boutique.  A lot of new BV fans would never be aware of it, otherwise and the website doesn't always do it (or other styles and colors) justice.

There was another FT article from about the same time, discussing the rapid growth and expansion for BV.  It's gotten to the point where they are opening larger stores and expanding existing ones.  The demand for BV products from existing and new customers, everywhere, has created more pressure to produce and they only have a fixed number of artisans to do so.    

It is very upsetting to me that there is such a big price increase.  On the other hand, it is a very good thing, from my perspective, that they have chosen to keep production in Italy, even if it results in higher prices for the consumer.  I can't imagine not seeing a BV handbag or even SLG with the proud stamp of "Made In Italy" on it.  It just wouldn't be the same.  When many other handbag and accessories companies have moved all or part of their production elsewhere, it sometimes becomes very apparent that the quality suffers.  Given that the skills of making a BV product may not be easily transferable, it makes absolute sense for the company to bear the burden of the extra costs in creating the co-operatives to retrain the former gold artisans.  They will have more artisans, now and in the future, who can carry on the tradition.  Rather than having less skilled workers creating their art.  In the long run, hopefully, BV quality will not suffer (any more). 

I am glad I acquired my BV products when I did.  Even though the prices were high for me personally, at least they were not as bad as they will become.  If I buy BV locally, it will mean I pay more in sales tax, too.  Because of the price increase, I will become much more selective in what BV I may purchase in the future.


----------



## doreenjoy

apey_grapey said:


> I don't know the increases from 2001, but I bought an Medium Ebano Veneta from 2008 and, if I remember correctly, it was a little less than $1500 and now it's a little more than $1500.


 
The venetas have seen modest increases in recent years, that is true. BV has kept that iconic style relatively affordable (also the Montaigne IIRC). But other styles have gone up. I bought my cervo hobo in 2009 for $1150. It's currently $1450 or so and will be even higher next week. 

The styles with special treatments or processes have gone up even more. I remember a copper nappa bag with grossgrain-pressed leather, intricate stitching and a braided handle selling for $5850 in 2008. Last season a bag that's *roughly *the same equivalent in craftsmanship is $6800. 




Compass Rose said:


> doreenjoy.....really? I haven't had BV long enough to notice any quality issues from say 5 years ago to present, but can you maybe list some issues to satisfy my curiosity because my latest and greatest veneta is perfect in every way. Sorry to hijack this thread but I think this question still ties in with the price increase issue. Thank you!


 
There have been threads on peeling cervo, and there was the brand new wallet with fraying intrecciato that someone posted about recently. There's also the lack of Riri zippers on interior pockets. A couple of friends of mine have had issues with SLGs. I'm reluctant to post details on this because I don't want to hijack the thread and this is all IMO and I'm not invested in getting anyone to agree with me. But* for me*, the brand hasn't been holding up to the prices charged, which is why I've stepped back. I'm happy to see others buying and I would never tell anyone they are wrong to do so.


----------



## septembersiren

Tomas controls everything but the purse strings


----------



## chloehandbags

NicAddict said:


> Frankly, I would be horrified to see an atrocious-colored lizard/ostrich/croc skin on a BV bag.. It doesn't make it easier to order an SO by getting Mr. Maier's approval, but then, he is the boss and I for one agree with it. An SO also means you are not happy with what's on offer from his designs so it better be a darned good choice for him to agree to have it made. Does every brand offer SOs ? Is an SO a marketing gimmick ? Absolutely not as it gets little to zero mention anywhere. I also doubt that it has anything to do with price but more with pride that the bag leaving the BV house has to represent it according to what TM considers beautiful and not end up being a 'wth is that' or 'wth made that' bag.


 

I'm not entirely sure, but think you may be missing my point? 

My point was that, even if you accept that Maier has the right to veto ugly SOs, exotic SOs could be just as hideous as non-exotics (if not more so!); so, why would BV specifically say 'No non-exotic SOs.', other than because they can't charge as much for non-exotics?

Surely, if it was a purely aesthetic decision (and thus, Mr Maier's concern), he would just say; 'No ugly SOs.', in general and would be perfectly happy with the pretty ones (whether in exotics, or not)?

I appreciate he still has a final say about the still-allowed exotic SOs, but my point is that the fact that no non-exotic SOs are even considered, anymore, must surely be for financial reasons (and therefore will, almost certainly, be a decision from higher up)?

My point is, that I think there are two, only very loosely connected, concerns in operation, here:


1. The purely aesthetic concern - which revolves entirely around Mr Maier's desire to veto any ugly SOs, in general.

2. The purely financial concern - which revolves around The Management's financially pramatic desire to not concern Mr Maier, or their factory, with any less profitable (i.e. non-exotic) SOs.


----------



## septembersiren

Tomas and the design team approve every SO it is a fact!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Yes, I know, I'm not disagreeing with that, at all.

What I'm trying to say, is that I doubt the decision to disallow ALL regular leather SOs (whether pretty, or ugly) is down to Tomas?

As that is, surely, a purely financial decision?

I can totally buy the idea that he's very picky about the aesthetic (visual/artistic) side, though.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

*Septembersiren* - I love how you are always so succinct and to the point 

*NicAddict,* I agree with your take on SO's having been through the process a couple of times myself.

*****************************

Is anyone else buying anything before price increase on Friday? :doggie:


----------



## NicAddict

chloehandbags said:


> ^ Yes, I know, I'm not disagreeing with that, at all.
> 
> What I'm trying to say, is that I doubt the decision to disallow ALL regular leather SOs (whether pretty, or ugly) is down to Tomas?
> 
> As that is, surely, a purely financial decision?
> 
> I can totally buy the idea that he's very picky about the aesthetic (visual/artistic) side, though.



I think I got your point... so I will try again in a different way:

BV or TM could easily make an SO with standard, non exotic leather with a non standard color, and simply charge the heck out of it to make it worth their while, but chances are that this would require a special treatment for one (or two or three depending on the size of the bag) piece of leather so the cost will be prohibitive, and might move the bag in the exotic price range. Especially if more than one piece of leather is used, to guarantee that the colors are perfect might be difficult, especially then when a customer complains about it. With 'standard' bags, there are always subtle nuances between the woven pieces which make the bags interesting IMHO. Imagine if you pay double the money for a 'standard' leather bag and then you are not happy with the way it was made/treated. I would not be surprised that BV might have had a few of these cases in the past. Anyone trying to get an SO approved like this will be complaining about the exorbitant cost of it. So better to say 'no' to non exotics and only allow exotics to come forward. 

Once you reach exotic levels, prices are higher in any case and probably more often than not the materials are treated not on a big bulk basis but on much fewer skins, which will end up with a cost higher than a non SO exotic, but not necessarily at a 100% increase.

I can see a sense of pride at BV when it comes to this. They are creating their bags with what they deem the right leathers and colors for the brand. Now here comes someone that wants something else entirely. If it were me, I would be a a little upset about it (some may call this arrogance but it is a bit like walking into a 3-star Michelin restaurant and asking to replace the duck in Duck Breast à l'orange with Turkey or Chicken and the 'orange' with cherries, I am sure the chef would at the least say 'sacre blue'.. Now ask for something new entirely and he may or may not give it a shot). 

Now you want something special, order an exotic, 'we' can discuss it (as sales of exotics have got to be much lower than non exotics so they are in a way all special). 

I only dread the moment where they would allow people to start designing 'racing stripes' on BV bags.. the horror, the horror...


----------



## doreenjoy

BV always demanded a 30% surcharge on SOs, which seems to be enough to cover the one-off costs. 

The exotics-only policy just seems to be discouraging SOs, which is fine if that's what they want to do. It's a bummer for those of us who want SO pieces tho.

As far as Tomas not wanting ugly bags in the line, well, there have certainly been some in the regular collection that are not aesthetically pleasing to my tastes. Eye of the beholder and all that.


----------



## dwendwen

Is this price increase also happening in dept. stores like Saks and NM May 6th? Or just BV boutiques?


----------



## Baggiana

I have placed 3 SO's and all three have been approved... actually more since I added alternatives in the orders just in case my idea was turned down.  I have one more out and hope that it will be ok'd.  Until I hear, I won't post - just keeping my fingers crossed.

I placed the latest one before we heard of the price increase, so I do not know what whether the base price (without the upcharge) will be based on the bag prior to post price increase... we will see - if it gets approved.


----------



## chloehandbags

NicAddict said:


> I think I got your point... so I will try again in a different way:
> 
> BV or TM could easily make an SO with standard, non exotic leather with a non standard color, and simply charge the heck out of it to make it worth their while, but chances are that this would require a special treatment for one (or two or three depending on the size of the bag) piece of leather so the cost will be prohibitive, and might move the bag in the exotic price range. Especially if more than one piece of leather is used, to guarantee that the colors are perfect might be difficult, especially then when a customer complains about it. With 'standard' bags, there are always subtle nuances between the woven pieces which make the bags interesting IMHO. Imagine if you pay double the money for a 'standard' leather bag and then you are not happy with the way it was made/treated. I would not be surprised that BV might have had a few of these cases in the past. Anyone trying to get an SO approved like this will be complaining about the exorbitant cost of it. So better to say 'no' to non exotics and only allow exotics to come forward.
> 
> Once you reach exotic levels, prices are higher in any case and probably more often than not the materials are treated not on a big bulk basis but on much fewer skins, which will end up with a cost higher than a non SO exotic, but not necessarily at a 100% increase.
> 
> I can see a sense of pride at BV when it comes to this. They are creating their bags with what they deem the right leathers and colors for the brand. Now here comes someone that wants something else entirely. If it were me, I would be a a little upset about it (some may call this arrogance but it is a bit like walking into a 3-star Michelin restaurant and asking to replace the duck in Duck Breast à l'orange with Turkey or Chicken and the 'orange' with cherries, I am sure the chef would at the least say 'sacre blue'.. Now ask for something new entirely and he may or may not give it a shot).
> 
> Now you want something special, order an exotic, 'we' can discuss it (as sales of exotics have got to be much lower than non exotics so they are in a way all special).
> 
> I only dread the moment where they would allow people to start designing 'racing stripes' on BV bags.. the horror, the horror...


 

LOL! 

You make some very interesting points re. the issues with regular leather, but do you really think Tomas is the one concerning himself with pricing policy and availability of certain skins? Is, I suppose, what I'm asking?

Don't you think he's just concerning himself with the look (and sound!) of things and it is the upper management who have decided what is and isn't financially viable?

If Maier is concerning himself with pricing structure and feasibility, as well as everything else, he must be a very busy boy!


----------



## chloehandbags

Baggiana said:


> I have placed 3 SO's and all three have been approved... actually more since I added alternatives in the orders just in case my idea was turned down. I have one more out and hope that it will be ok'd. Until I hear, I won't post - just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I placed the latest one before we heard of the price increase, so I do not know what whether the base price (without the upcharge) will be based on the bag prior to post price increase... we will see - if it gets approved.


 

Are any of them non-exotics?


----------



## newbags4me

I was in NYC this past weekend and stopped by the BV store. Spoke to two SA's. Both confirmed the increase and stated that it would be a substantial increase. They said it was coming May 5th and was due to the increasing price of skins.


----------



## jburgh

Referring to the reason for the SO being exotic....the key word is that the SO must be an *upgrade*.  BV defines this as an exotic material as opposed to regular leather.  Back when I was trying to get a frog coin purse (before the pattern was discontinued), I was told it would need to be in non-cow, non-lamb, or non-deerskin.  So, cool, it could be in Noce Ostrich and look like a toad.  This was approved, but cost prohibitive for me at $900.

It is my feeling, at least I get the impression that if you are not satisfied with the current product line and require an SO of a style, you are required to have it made in an upgraded leather, which makes it more exclusive.  So I don't think it is purely a financial decision, yet purely not an aesthetic one either, but a combination of both.


----------



## NicAddict

...and while we were on the subject of PPR at some point here:



> PPR SA Monday announced a $608 million takeover of California sportswear brand Volcom Inc., as the French luxury and retail group strives to bulk up its sports division around its Puma label.



Not a real stunner from a brand point of view but still interesting to see that they are strong and have money to continue growing by acquisitions

source: 

WSJ.com


----------



## NicAddict

jburgh said:


> It is my feeling, at least I get the impression that if you are not satisfied with the current product line and require an SO of a style, you are required to have it made in an upgraded leather, which makes it more exclusive. * So I don't think it is purely a financial decision, yet purely not an aesthetic one either, but a combination of both.*



Ah *jburgh*, you write one sentence to say what I tried to say writing a short story here before. Thank you


----------



## riahfyr

I went to BV shop here in copenhagen, they explain that the new high price is sue to leather material has increased recently.
Weird enough that 2 weeks ago i was in BV shop in Paris, and it still has old price, so go and grasp anything if you can still find it at old price


----------



## BagEssence

Called BV HK today, price increased confirmed.  Will happen within the next few days but details on how much, still unknown there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

is anyone really surprised at the BV price increase or for that matter the

explanation ???


----------



## spendalot

Received this from my SA yesterday.


Greetings!

Bottega Veneta will be having a price increase starting May 6th of about
8%.

Prices will be going up world wide due to an increase in the price of raw
materials used to make our products.

Most permanent styles in all colors, fashion and classic, will be included
in the price increase.

Please let me know if there is anything that I can check on for you or if
you have any questions regarding the price change or collection in general.

I look forward to hearing from you again.

Best Regards,

Dina Montayre

BOTTEGA VENETA
ALA MOANA CENTER
T: (808) 946-0100
F: (808) 946-0088
E: alamoana.bvusa@us.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## liquid_room

Over here in Shanghai I was told the increase would be about 15%. Effective today. Sad.


----------



## Baggiana

chloehandbags said:


> Are any of them non-exotics?



Well, yes.  I had a large veneta made in ottone before the policy change was announced.  All others have been exotic by choice... I love exotics.  The first SO, which predated the ottone veneta, was karung and is pictured in my avatar... the last was a ferro belt to match.


----------



## mdlcal28

I just pulled up the BV site and there are no prices even listed on the items today.


----------



## LLANeedle

md, no price means free, right?


----------



## NicAddict

Confirmed: no increases in Switzerland. This means that 'our' prices are finally closer to most other countries.


----------



## mdlcal28

I just looked at Bluefly....they have jacked their prices up to match, so they can get BV's price increase....


----------



## BookerMoose

Boo!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Booooooooooooo


----------



## kim77

I just checked bottegaveneta.com and the prices are same. 
but mine is on they way...


----------



## Marly

I just got back from Honolulu yesterday. I was at the BV store in Waikiki two days ago, which was the last day of the old prices. I feel the price increase, which happened the following morning, is pretty substantial. In the end I walked away empty handed, but I thought the SAs who worked there were fabulous.


----------



## pinkiepizel

The Montaigne increased by USD$113 for me and Large Veneta by USD$24
this comes as a shock because my large chanels increased by $usd 800 which disgusted me !
To me, the Bottegas seem more reasonable than the Chanel. What could justify a USD$800 increase per bag
Anyway off topic, sorry back to BV


----------



## zjajkj

No please no more increases..


----------



## daniels307

Is there any price increase in Europe?i went to Singapore BV store and the SA told me that they had price increase last week. Just wondering if it happened in other countries as well!


----------



## liquid_room

daniels307

Europe increased their prices as well. sad huh? over here in Shanghai, prices were increased last week.


----------



## daniels307

liquid_room said:


> daniels307
> 
> Europe increased their prices as well. sad huh? over here in Shanghai, prices were increased last week.



Very sad! The price increase in Singapore is VERY significant


----------



## kim77

bottegaveneta updated their website with price increases.
they increased $270 for veneta large hobo.


----------



## Compass Rose

Wow.  That's some hefty increase!!!


----------



## mdlcal28

I just looked too - ouch!


----------



## daniels307

I just realised that the current price of campana and belly veneta are the same. If I am not mistaken, large campana price is used to be higher than large belly. Does the price increase only affect certain styles?


----------



## leilani01

daniels307 said:


> I just realised that the current price of campana and belly veneta are the same. If I am not mistaken, large campana price is used to be higher than large belly. *Does the price increase only affect certain styles?*



I'm not sure about the large campana and belly veneta prices but according to the US BV website, the medium and large venetas in classic colors are still priced at $1580 and $1980 but the seasonal venetas are now $1780 and $2250.

Also it looks like the cervo hobo in nero and ebano and the montaigne did not experience a price increase but many other styles did.  Compared to previous price hikes, this one was pretty substantial.


----------



## kim77

leilani01 said:


> I'm not sure about the large campana and belly veneta prices but according to the US BV website, the medium and large venetas in classic colors are still priced at $1580 and $1980 but the seasonal venetas are now $1780 and $2250.
> 
> Also it looks like the cervo hobo in nero and ebano and the montaigne did not experience a price increase but many other styles did.  Compared to previous price hikes, this one was pretty substantial.


It is very odd that classic hobo bags are at same price but not the seasonal colors. However I went to the BV boutique yesterday and found out that Large hobo bags were selling at $2250. It is very weird..


----------



## leilani01

kim77 said:


> It is very odd that classic hobo bags are at same price but not the seasonal colors. However I went to the BV boutique yesterday and found out that Large hobo bags were selling at $2250. It is very weird..



 Yes, it is a little odd but then a customer will buy more seasonal venetas than classic ones.  Once someone has a nero and/or ebano veneta, they probably will want to snag some of those gorgeous seasonal colors.  Since BV has four seasons, thats a lot of temptation. So, it would make some sense to price the seasonal venetas higher and keep the classics at the old price - IMHO.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^not a bad thought about the buying the 'seasonal colors" .. a good excuse
to buy a new bag...


----------



## wt880014

kim77 said:


> It is very odd that classic hobo bags are at same price but not the seasonal colors. However I went to the BV boutique yesterday and found out that Large hobo bags were selling at $2250. It is very weird..


 
The online price and the Boutique price are very confusing on the large nero and ebano venetas. In store I was quoted $2250 on all large venetas including the classic colors. The website showed the large nero and ebano at $2,250 on Friday and now they are back to $1980 on line.

Maybe *BV.Luxury can help us out here on the correct price.*


----------



## wt880014

The Barney's Website now has the large ebano and nero venetas listed at $2,250.


----------



## doreenjoy

wt880014 said:


> The Barney's Website now has the large ebano and nero venetas listed at $2,250.


 
I figure it's a matter of hours before the BV site catches up.


----------



## liquid_room

how much have prices increased in Singapore?



daniels307 said:


> Very sad! The price increase in Singapore is VERY significant


----------



## sasquaty

wt880014 said:


> The online price and the Boutique price are very confusing on the large nero and ebano venetas. In store I was quoted $2250 on all large venetas including the classic colors. The website showed the large nero and ebano at $2,250 on Friday and now they are back to $1980 on line.
> 
> Maybe *BV.Luxury can help us out here on the correct price.*


 
I noticed that too. The medium venetas last week were showing at $1,780 for all colors and now the ebano and nero are back to $1,580 online. The boutique quoted me $1,780 for all colors for the medium, strange?


----------



## kim77

finally BV updated their websites. i got mine before the price increase but if anybody wants to get one... netaporter.com hasn't updated their prices yet.


----------



## curiouslv

I bought a large ebano veneta at a retailer for $2250 yesterday, called the store after seeing it on several websites for $1980, and will be getting a price adjustment. I thought that was nice of them!


----------



## luxury.ninja

wt880014 said:


> The online price and the Boutique price are very confusing on the large nero and ebano venetas. In store I was quoted $2250 on all large venetas including the classic colors. The website showed the large nero and ebano at $2,250 on Friday and now they are back to $1980 on line.
> 
> Maybe *BV.Luxury can help us out here on the correct price.*



Sorry ALL: BottegaVeneta.com was experiencing technical difficulties since the price increase - all colors, including nero & ebano, are included in this increase.


----------



## septembersiren

the price increase could have only been on some styles and not others
I don't remember have an across the board increase it was always certain styles


----------



## Molls

I went to buy a nero bella bag and noticed the rather large increase and decided absolutely NOT! I got really turned off by this increase .


----------



## HermesBVgal

doreenjoy said:


> ^^ Maybe so, but I don't think it costs $400 more to produce my cervo bag than when I bought it in late 2009.



I agree with you, doreenjoy! I believe that the 'BV BIG BROTHER' reads tPF (based on a conversation I had with a boutique manager) and feels that they can raise their prices because we will continue to pay. Well, I've just jumped the BV ship as well. It isn't that I can't afford to continue purchasing their bags, it's a matter of feeling like they think I have more $$ than I have brains!!! I'm just sayin'!!!!


----------



## HermesBVgal

doreenjoy said:


> I'm sure they do...about a year ago when I was in a boutique, a manager gave me a long song & dance routine about how I should be happy about the price increases because the price reflected the Supreme Quality of BV, Second to None, Not Even Hermes.
> 
> I'm not sure the market will believe that. But hey, maybe I'm wrong. If so, more power to BV.



You must be in SF because I've heard that same old song and dance as well!


----------



## doreenjoy

HermesBVgal said:


> You must be in SF because I've heard that same old song and dance as well!


----------



## Compass Rose

I actually am in the market for a gorgeous red medium veneta, but I think I am going to take a deep breath and not spend the money.  I don't think BV has lost me as a customer, but I am just going to lay low for a while instead of taking the plunge.


----------



## Grandmommie

Sometimes, those unnecessary price increase will cost you GREAT customers..Chanel seems to have big increases too...I agree they probably think we will pay no more what..they should have stuck with the mini!


----------



## septembersiren

I am not surprised about the price increase
everything has gone up because of the price of oil
everything is transported by things that run on gas
I thnk they are just passing on the cost of overhead as all maufacturers do
I don't think it has anything to do with quality or availablity 
it has to do with the price of oil


----------



## yoga1566

^That may be part of it, but I think mainly this is about refocusing the luxury market on the truly affluent, and moving away from the aspirational consumers. That is the best way to recession-proof a business that is all about unnecessary spending. If you look into the kind of profits Hermes was posting during the worst of the recession, you'll see what I'm getting at. The other luxury fashion houses took note (probably during one of the 70% off sales that were being held at that time) and now the Hermes business model is the one to have. Bottega is still very happy to have your business, but it is going to need to cost you more (general "you" and "your", not being personal here ) to give it to them. Luxury brands have a refocused image to foster and support to try to avoid the "death of luxury", which was a term debated quite a bit during the financial crisis.

All I know is that I am so happy that I was able to build a nice collection before this point.


----------



## BgaHolic

yoga1566 said:


> ^That may be part of it, but I think mainly this is about refocusing the luxury market on the truly affluent, and moving away from the aspirational consumers. That is the best way to recession-proof a business that is all about unnecessary spending. If you look into the kind of profits Hermes was posting during the worst of the recession, you'll see what I'm getting at. The other luxury fashion houses took note (probably during one of the 70% off sales that were being held at that time) and now the Hermes business model is the one to have. Bottega is still very happy to have your business, but it is going to need to cost you more (general "you" and "your", not being personal here ) to give it to them. Luxury brands have a refocused image to foster and support to try to avoid the "death of luxury", which was a term debated quite a bit during the financial crisis.
> 
> All I know is that I am so happy that I was able to build a nice collection before this point.


 I've been following this thread and agree.  I just mentioned to hubby yesterday that the one positive I find in this down economy is that I can now attain merchandise I never before could have considered due to escalated sales.  These particular markets are looking to attain a certain echelon consumer in their stores. That is not to say they won't cater to anyone who will purchase their products, but they are trying to maintain a certain exclusivity.


----------



## bags4fun

I have only been buying BV for a couple of years, but I've really noticed how they are producing more and more of the more expensive bags, and cutting some of the more reasonably priced bags.  For example, the Capri, which I really love.  I'm really turned off by the huge price increases.  Last year I purchased a few Chanels, and then decided that the price increases were ridiculous.  I may have to stop buying bags!  LOL!


----------



## septembersiren

bV has had a price increase every year for the last 3 years


----------



## doreenjoy

yoga1566 said:


> ^That may be part of it, but *I think mainly this is about refocusing the luxury market on the truly affluent, and moving away from the aspirational consumers.* That is the best way to recession-proof a business that is all about unnecessary spending. If you look into the kind of profits Hermes was posting during the worst of the recession, you'll see what I'm getting at. The other luxury fashion houses took note (probably during one of the 70% off sales that were being held at that time) and now the Hermes business model is the one to have. Bottega is still very happy to have your business, but it is going to need to cost you more (general "you" and "your", not being personal here ) to give it to them. Luxury brands have a refocused image to foster and support to try to avoid the "death of luxury", which was a term debated quite a bit during the financial crisis.


 

I agree, BV wants the truly affluent. 

The problem is, the truly affluent fall into three rough categories (IMO):
1. celebrities
2. old money
3. wealth accrued through business

The first group will buy a lot of luxury accessories every season, because their wealth and image is derived from being "of the moment." Unfortunately for BV and other retailers, this is a fairly small group of people.  

Groups 2 and 3 are generally not focused on buying more, more, more. The Old Money crowd often wants to show they are classy, not wealthy -- and classy doesn't mean buying 12k bags that look like Kurt Cobain shredded the ends with a pair of scissors. A friend of mine married into Old Money, and his inlaws spend their money building hospitals and financing them. These are the people who buy one or two Birkins or Chanels, not a wardrobe full of them. How many times have we seen Princess Mary of Denmark carry the same BV bag? 

The Business Wealthy generally are focused on more than what they wear. I know the wife of one of the 20 wealthiest men in the world. She has fewer designer bags than I do, and I only have like 7. She spent three years working on building a museum. Her days are not spent leafing through Vogue or directing her personal shopper. (She does spend a lot of time in the gym, though). 

Again, this is just all IMO. But the BV focus on "the affluent" seems to be a Hail Mary pass to me. Time will tell if it works.


----------



## jane

I've been out of the BV loop for so long, I purchased my last BV bag and wallet in Sept of 08... I can't even imagine what they must cost now! Which is good because I can no longer afford to buy them anyway. Glad I got my three beauties back in 07 and 08 when I could afford them.


----------



## doreenjoy

^ Good to see you, Jane.


----------



## jane

Thank you  Nice to de-lurk once in a while! I am loving everyone's reveals vicariously.


----------



## V0N1B2

doreenjoy said:


> I agree, BV wants the truly affluent.
> 
> The problem is, the truly affluent fall into three rough categories (IMO):
> 1. celebrities
> 2. old money
> 3. wealth accrued through business
> 
> The first group will buy a lot of luxury accessories every season, because their wealth and image is derived from being "of the moment." Unfortunately for BV and other retailers, this is a fairly small group of people.
> 
> Groups 2 and 3 are generally not focused on buying more, more, more. The Old Money crowd often wants to show they are classy, not wealthy -- and classy doesn't mean buying 12k bags that look like Kurt Cobain shredded the ends with a pair of scissors. A friend of mine married into Old Money, and his inlaws spend their money building hospitals and financing them. These are the people who buy one or two Birkins or Chanels, not a wardrobe full of them. How many times have we seen Princess Mary of Denmark carry the same BV bag?
> 
> The Business Wealthy generally are focused on more than what they wear. I know the wife of one of the 10 wealthiest men in the world. She has fewer designer bags than I do, and I only have like 7. She spent three years working on building a museum. Her days are not spent leafing through Vogue or directing her personal shopper. (She does spend a lot of time in the gym, though).
> 
> Again, this is just all IMO. But the BV focus on "the affluent" seems to be a Hail Mary pass to me. Time will tell if it works.


*doreenjoy:*
I have never read a post so on the money as this one.  Karma for the great comments.  The most wealthy people I know (whether it be from old money or newfound riches) are much more concerned with having rich life experiences, like spending a month's vacation in Africa, or donating money to trauma centres for life-saving equipment.  They have maybe three or four classic designer pieces and that's it.  I think as you mentioned, in another thread, the truly wealthy don't need expensive bags to flash in other peoples' faces.  Their class and respect for money speaks for itself.  I doubt some of these ladies have even heard of ThePurseForum - and that's not meant to disrespect anyone here.
I love beautiful pieces as much as the next person, but it makes you wonder how far a lot of these design houses will go.  How much more are any of us willing to spend on another Roma tote?  If it increased to $5000 would you still buy it?  Do I really need it in three different colours?  How does it make any of us that work full-time jobs, feel about how they are trying to push us out of their market?  So because I am a Dental Hygienist, I am not "allowed" to carry BV?  They want to keep the prices high so as not to cheapen their image by selling to the riff-raff?  
What gives?


----------



## BgaHolic

*doreenjoy*, you make such a good point!!!  You're always soooo smart!  It is so true about the old money. Their interest is in charities and organizations and not in materialism so much.  I guess they are then going after "group 1", the very small celebrity market (I emphasize small because some are given to them), and the nouveau riche.


----------



## Pecanisdl

Thanks for the info! I will buy my bag now!!


----------



## mdlcal28

Well, I am not in Group 1, 2 or 3! You are so right though DoreenJoy.
I'm not rich, I am not even close to rich, so I probably dont need to be buying BV.
But I love leather. I think there is an art to leather. Some people love diamonds and jewelry and cars and CLs, I love leather.
But I am to the point where my BV is just as good as my Tods which is just as good as my RM or even the cheapy Hogan I got last week...It was a color I wanted so I got it. Or even the $35 unknown made in Italy vintage bag coming in a week or so that is an intrecciatto bag. 
I dont HAVE to have BV. I just wanted it. But I dont belong here. I cant keep up. I just think I should be able to as someone said before "live vicariously" through all of you that can afford to buy one!

Dont mind me, I am just having a "debbiedowner' moment!


----------



## doreenjoy

BgaHolic said:


> *doreenjoy*, you make such a good point!!! *You're always soooo smart!* It is so true about the old money. Their interest is in charities and organizations and not in materialism so much. I guess they are then going after "group 1", the very small celebrity market (I emphasize small because some are given to them), and the nouveau riche.


 

your check is in the mail.


----------



## bags4fun

mdlcal28 said:


> Well, I am not in Group 1, 2 or 3! You are so right though DoreenJoy.
> I'm not rich, I am not even close to rich, so I probably dont need to be buying BV.
> But I love leather. I think there is an art to leather. Some people love diamonds and jewelry and cars and CLs, I love leather.
> But I am to the point where my BV is just as good as my Tods which is just as good as my RM or even the cheapy Hogan I got last week...It was a color I wanted so I got it. Or even the $35 unknown made in Italy vintage bag coming in a week or so that is an intrecciatto bag.
> I dont HAVE to have BV. I just wanted it. But I dont belong here. I cant keep up. I just think I should be able to as someone said before "live vicariously" through all of you that can afford to buy one!
> 
> Dont mind me, I am just having a "debbiedowner' moment!



You belong here as much as anyone!  I'm definitely not in any of the 3 groups either, but I love handbags!

My best friend makes bunches and tons of money, and she would not spend more than $200 on a bag!!


----------



## BgaHolic

doreenjoy said:


> your check is in the mail.


 :lolots:


----------



## Cesa_a

Some stores may not have updated their retails (yet).

I bought a Cervo Hobo at SF NM two days ago (06/03) for $1,400.  The BV Boutique in SF & online stores are reflecting a price of $1,680 (increase of $280).


----------



## leilani01

Sad news.  I just received an email from my local BV boutique stating that prices will increase for the 2nd time this year. 

Has anyone else heard the same thing and/or have more information?


----------



## doreenjoy

Gah, no! 

Did you get a date?


----------



## LLANeedle

I wonder if BV has noticed the lack of new reveals in this forum this year.  There will be even less.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I can't afford a price increase


----------



## septembersiren

I wonder if it will be across the board or only some styles 
they have done that in the past where they have only marked up some styles
then came back and marked up the rest 
I guess it is what traffic will bear


----------



## BVgirl

That is exactly what is happening with this price increase.
The handbags that are going up in price were not increased last spring.
Except for the cabats....


----------



## doreenjoy

It's just as well that nothing from BV has been turning me on the past couple of years. I'm happy with what I have. I dream of a knot but I have plenty of other dressy clutches.


----------



## ap.

cabat price is going up again?!?


----------



## couturequeen

Is the price increase just for bags?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Thats ridiculous. People are having a tough time with money as it is.


----------



## canadianstudies

Aw, that's disappointing. Ah, well - I don't intend to buy anything else until I finish my degree (though who knows how pricey things will be then, LOL)


----------



## Love Of My Life

as much as I love BV bags... if the increase is significant certainly will think

twice about buying/spending it on a BV bag....


----------



## BgaHolic

Oh well. That's it. I'm done!


----------



## TDL

apey_grapey said:


> cabat price is going up again?!?


 
Sadly, yes. The medium nappa Cabat now costs HK$44,800.  It was HK$41,000 a month or so ago.


----------



## liquid_room

o.m.g.


----------



## bagfetishperson

Last week I was in Paris and visited BV store at Rue FSH and the SA told me about this price increase in Europe, to be effective in early Nov.


----------



## Compass Rose

I am so much in love with the four classic bags that I own, that I really don't see the need to spend way too much money for another one, as gorgeous as they are.


----------



## grietje

I visited the boutique in Carmel CA earlier this week and it appeared staff weren't yet aware of the increase. I was admirining a tote and noticed the old price on the tag, and I let the staff know the price was higher on the BV website.


----------



## shiba_inu

While doing research on a BV bag, I noticed that on the BV website, it is about $300 more than what it is CURRENTLY listed for on Saks, NM.com, etc.  It is exactly the same bag, material, color, and size.  Based on my calculations, that is a little over a 10% price increase.  Not to mention that it will increase the sales tax, too.  With the difference, I could buy a nice little SLG on sale.

Also, I always wonder why is it that when some department stores mark down a BV item, it is still selling at regular price, if it is on BV.com.


----------



## missmoimoi

My new dream bag is the BV moro roma which is in stock at Holts right now.  It's $3400 USD on the BV website but it's $3795 CDN at Holts.  I believe this is the insane Canadian mark up and not a price increase but not sure.

On average, higher end indie bag designers are marked up about $30, $50, $75 or $100 more (but a few brands aren't marked up in CDN funds at all).  But I am really horrified at how badly the Bottega bags are marked up :censor:


----------



## jburgh

missmoimoi said:


> My new dream bag is the BV moro roma which is in stock at Holts right now.  It's $3400 USD on the BV website but it's $3795 CDN at Holts.  I believe this is the insane Canadian mark up and not a price increase but not sure.
> 
> On average, higher end indie bag designers are marked up about $30, $50, $75 or $100 more (but a few brands aren't marked up in CDN funds at all).  But I am really horrified at how badly the Bottega bags are marked up :censor:



You should email Peggy Urban at Nordstrom Seattle and see if she can get it for you, than come on down for a visit!


----------



## missmoimoi

jburgh said:


> You should email Peggy Urban at Nordstrom Seattle and see if she can get it for you, than come on down for a visit!



Btw (off topic) but I adore pembroke welsh corgis


----------



## bebecu

Are all these brands having a race to see who can increase their prices most??


----------



## bags4fun

bebecu said:


> Are all these brands having a race to see who can increase their prices most??


*bebecu*, I think you make a very good point!  Just a couple years ago when I first started buying BV there were several bags under the $2000 price point.  Now they are really getting into the 3000-5000 for regular bags.


----------



## jmcadon

I am soooo glad I have all the BV I want!


----------



## lmchung

Anyone knows?

Also, What will you pick?  Cabat or Chanel Reissue? 

Thanks!


----------



## bunnieboo

I prefer chanel since i am a chanel girl... Chanel ,ore classy and cabat more look like casual.... That depends on which bag that will make ur heart says "oooooooohhhh"


----------



## bagfan

lmchung said:


> Anyone knows?
> 
> Also, What will you pick? Cabat or Chanel Reissue?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Cabat all the way!


----------



## annie9999

bagfan said:


> Cabat all the way!


i don't know anything about a price increase-

as for the cabat or the chanel reissue- such different bags- imo.
also, for me, it is cabat all the way-


----------



## indiaink

Curious as to why we're discussing Chanel bags in the Bottega Veneta forum?  Hmmm.



lmchung said:


> Also, What will you pick?  Cabat or Chanel Reissue?
> 
> Thanks!





bunnieboo said:


> I prefer chanel since i am a chanel girl... Chanel ,ore classy and cabat more look like casual.... That depends on which bag that will make ur heart says "oooooooohhhh"


----------



## jburgh

Price increases are usually discussed in the Shopping subforum of BV.

But, if you are looking to get a Cabat, please take a look at this thread, this is where people go to talk about the Cabat in particular:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/cabat-owners-and-future-owners-united-257861.html


----------



## annie9999

indiaink said:


> Curious as to why we're discussing Chanel bags in the Bottega Veneta forum?  Hmmm.


i assume op wanted to compare the bags in a forum where the cabat would be familiar.  i think it is a good idea.  both bags command a high price point so good to gather as much info as possible.


----------



## indiaink

^ possible.  Neither is at all like the other, though.  And of course, us BVettes would choose the Cabat, if we had that kind of money at our command.  SOME of us do.  Have that kind of money.  At our command.  Not me ...


----------



## lmchung

Thanks for all the responses!

 Hugs and kisses!


----------



## krawford

Cabat is an easy, casual bag.  I love it.  Reissue not so much.  I have had 3 reissues and sold all of them.


----------



## ap.

lmchung said:
			
		

> Anyone knows?
> 
> Also, What will you pick?  Cabat or Chanel Reissue?
> 
> Thanks!



there will be another increase around summer if I remember correctly. 

the cabat and reissue are two totally different bags. your best strategy would be to determine what kind of bag you need/want:  a large open tote or a shoulder purse.  and if resale value is important, Chanel classics always does better than BV classics.


----------



## TraciFred0426

While I didnt see any price increase in the states this year,  I saw the price hike of $400(large veneta hobo) - $700(brick) In china as of June 28. 

even so, Bv bags are more reasonable priced compared to coach(sells at 200% of American price), Burberry, Gucci etc(sells at 140%).  It's priced at 120% of American tag before June .


I am very happy that I was able to get a few bags(4 actually, including a green maxi veneta hobo,  a shock cervo hobo, 2 black bags) at 65% off from neimanmarcus.  After seeing other people paying ridiculous 
prices, I felt I am in haven and bought a lot of bags otherwise I wouldn't


----------



## whimsicaldiva

TraciFred0426 said:


> I am very happy that I was able to get a few bags(4 actually, including a green maxi veneta hobo,  a shock cervo hobo, 2 black bags) at 65% off from neimanmarcus.  After seeing other people paying ridiculous
> prices, I felt I am in haven and bought a lot of bags otherwise I wouldn't




This.

Frankly, I think the pricing of BV is rather reasonable, when compared to that of LV, Hermes or Chanel. And the quality is pretty amazing as well, especially when it comes to exotics. 

Even then, as a rule of thumb, I NEVER buy anything unless it is marked down to at least 50% of the retail price, and if I'm going to pay north of $1000, I should be getting at least 60-65% off. If one keeps an eye on sites like Bluefly, Rue La La, or waits for the bi-yearly Barneys or Saks or Neiman's sake, it's odds-on one might get the very same item one is looking for - and if not, something well-nigh similar - for quarter the price. I recently scored a Large YSL chyc cabas tote which retails for $2150 + tax for $650 and no sales tax and a BV wallet and cosmetic case at 50% of the price. I'm not too fussy or a fashion victim, and will most certainly not buy something because it's 'in'. If I'm looking for a chain bag, I'd rather get a Lanvin from Barneys by paying $850 or a Dior from Bluefly at $1500 than pay $5000 + tax for a Chanel. I'll NEVER buy a Céline Luggage, simply because I don't even find that bag attractive or practical - too heavy for a handheld bag, or a Bal bag  - again, too heavy for a handheld bag. It's the same with the Chanel GST's/WOC's/flaps and the Speedys/Birkins/Kellys. I've learnt a lesson after buying a stupid Chloe Paddington bag a couple of years ago - for in retrospect, it's quite an unattractive and impractical bag. I shall never make that mistake again. On the other hand, a rather plain looking YSL tote that I got around the same time still looks classy and sophisticated and timeless. 

See, whilst I love well made and beautiful leather bags, and think, for instance, that a BV bag often looks MUCH better than a Coach bag and if cared for properly, is something of an investment because it's just so classy and timeless without being in your face, I can never justify paying those prices they retail for. Whilst undoubtedly true that up to a point, you do get what you pay for, the pricing of some of the brands like Chanel, LV and Hermes is utterly indefensible. I understand the luxury aspect, but not being filthy rich and not being the sort of person that likes to flash (indeed, I'm too self-conscious to carry something instantly recognisable), I don't see the point of paying $10K for a Birkin, or $5K for a Chanel. And some houses just don't even make bags which are even aesthetically very attractive - I'm looking at Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo, Valentino et al. The bags just look repetitive and boring, and SO not worth the small fortune they retail for.




...


----------



## TraciFred0426

I have to say that I have the same feelings about those IT bags.   I didnt buy any of those bags either, although I own a Chloe patty.  


Those IT bag phenomena just like Coach bag in China.


As of Hermes & Chanel bags, I think Im done with Chanel considering the outrageous prices.  They are not good for daily use anyway, and I have a few for special occasions.  I would like to get a Trim though, then my collection is all set. )


----------



## ccxpdx

I guess more reason to buy used, carefully.


----------



## Alessa9

The prices sure have gone up.  Back in January I inquired about the Large Campana at a BV boutique and I checked again last week.  The price has gone up by 13%!


----------



## diane278

mdlcal28 said:


> Well, I am not in Group 1, 2 or 3! You are so right though DoreenJoy.
> I'm not rich, I am not even close to rich, so I probably dont need to be buying BV.
> But I love leather. I think there is an art to leather. Some people love diamonds and jewelry and cars and CLs, I love leather.
> But I am to the point where my BV is just as good as my Tods which is just as good as my RM or even the cheapy Hogan I got last week...It was a color I wanted so I got it. Or even the $35 unknown made in Italy vintage bag coming in a week or so that is an intrecciatto bag.
> I dont HAVE to have BV. I just wanted it. But I dont belong here. I cant keep up. I just think I should be able to as someone said before "live vicariously" through all of you that can afford to buy one!
> 
> Dont mind me, I am just having a "debbiedowner' moment!



Mdlcal 28, you are not alone in your concerns. About a week ago, I felt the same way. Now, I think we both belong here. TPF is a sisterhood of BV love.

I am aware that most people on tpf are more affluent than I am. But we are all here because of our appreciation for something beautiful, right? It seems to me that this appreciation for beauty crosses all socioeconomic lines. As a teacher, I certainly don't require, nor can I afford, a bag wardrobe of someone who is in a high profile position. I am 62, and just purchased my first new BV a few months ago.


----------



## diane278

doreenjoy said:


> I agree, BV wants the truly affluent.
> 
> The problem is, the truly affluent fall into three rough categories (IMO):
> 1. celebrities
> 2. old money
> 3. wealth accrued through business
> 
> The first group will buy a lot of luxury accessories every season, because their wealth and image is derived from being "of the moment." Unfortunately for BV and other retailers, this is a fairly small group of people.
> 
> Groups 2 and 3 are generally not focused on buying more, more, more. The Old Money crowd often wants to show they are classy, not wealthy -- and classy doesn't mean buying 12k bags that look like Kurt Cobain shredded the ends with a pair of scissors. A friend of mine married into Old Money, and his inlaws spend their money building hospitals and financing them. These are the people who buy one or two Birkins or Chanels, not a wardrobe full of them. How many times have we seen Princess Mary of Denmark carry the same BV bag?
> 
> The Business Wealthy generally are focused on more than what they wear. I know the wife of one of the 20 wealthiest men in the world. She has fewer designer bags than I do, and I only have like 7. She spent three years working on building a museum. Her days are not spent leafing through Vogue or directing her personal shopper. (She does spend a lot of time in the gym, though).
> 
> Again, this is just all IMO. But the BV focus on "the affluent" seems to be a Hail Mary pass to me. Time will tell if it works.


These price increases may be a boon to the resale market. Three of my four bags were purchased resale. Partly because they are no longer current models, but price certainly had a place in my decisions.


----------



## PhoebeEsme

Am about to start buying BV's. When was the last price increase and how often do they happen?  Does the SA call and let you know in advance?
TIA


----------



## YellowLabKiss

PhoebeEsme said:


> Am about to start buying BV's. When was the last price increase and how often do they happen?  Does the SA call and let you know in advance?
> TIA



There was an increase in the spring of 2011. Was there a price increase in 2012?

I've never been called about a price increase, but my SA has mentioned it in advance when I've been in the store. Maybe it depends on your SA and your relationship with her (him).


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I received an email from my SA that there will be a price increase effective July 15th 2013.  

If you are considering a purchase in the near future this might be the time to buy!


----------



## PhoebeEsme

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I received an email from my SA that there will be a price increase effective July 15th 2013.
> 
> If you are considering a purchase in the near future this might be the time to buy!


I heard the same. Does anyone have a list of the new prices?


----------



## Kandyroxy

: ,'(


----------



## boxermom

This is sad news. BV is creeping out of my budget range. I may go downtown Chicago before July 15 and see if there is something I can't live without LOL.


----------



## indiaink

Thank heavens for the resale market.


----------



## lkweh

This is not good news. Hm, any idea of the price increase? BV is getting more and more expensive


----------



## chiisaibunny

This is what I heard. These are the iconic style increases so I don't know if only these will increase or everything will increase but the email just contained what was termed Iconic Handbags.

knot 1380 to 1450
stretch knot 1650 to 1750

medium veneta 1780 to 1870
large veneta 2250 to 2370
maxi veneta 2700 to 2850

medium campana 2200 to 2320
large campana 2680 to 2820

roma 3400 to 3570
pillow cross body 1250 to 1350
seamless shopper 3820 to 3900
mini brick 3250 to 3420
duo 2480 to 2520
disco cross body 1250 to 1350

Small leather goods as well as unisex and crocodile are increasing.


----------



## beachgirl38

ooh I am so glad I purchased my medium veneta before then - I was going to wait until fall.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chiisaibunny said:


> This is what I heard. These are the iconic style increases so I don't know if only these will increase or everything will increase but the email just contained what was termed Iconic Handbags.
> 
> knot 1380 to 1450
> stretch knot 1650 to 1750
> 
> medium veneta 1780 to 1870
> large veneta 2250 to 2370
> maxi veneta 2700 to 2850
> 
> medium campana 2200 to 2320
> large campana 2680 to 2820
> 
> roma 3400 to 3570
> pillow cross body 1250 to 1350
> seamless shopper 3820 to 3900
> mini brick 3250 to 3420
> duo 2480 to 2520
> disco cross body 1250 to 1350
> 
> Small leather goods as well as unisex and crocodile are increasing.



This is the same info I received from my SA. 

I am trying to decide if I "need" to buy anything before next week. I was considering the pillow cross body but I am not sure...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

indiaink said:


> Thank heavens for the resale market.



+1


----------



## Love Of My Life

indiaink said:


> Thank heavens for the resale market.


 

    +1.... The price increase could be at least 15% if not more..


----------



## Luv2Shop1

hotshot said:


> +1.... The price increase could be at least 15% if not more..



The new prices are posted in a previous post in this thread.  

Looks like it's around 5 - 6% on most items, not 15% or more.


----------



## prestwick

Anyone know about nappa cabat increases?


----------



## shiba_inu

Wow, prices have really gone up since I bought my first BV at retail a few years ago. On the one hand I am glad I purchased the ones I did when I did, especially because most were on sale. On the other, I really regret not buying the other ones I had a chance at on sale or secondhand before. Maxi Veneta in Nero, Medium Veneta in Ebano,...  What was I thinking!!!


----------



## evs

This is really terrible news! BV is becoming so expensive. Almost $2500 for a lg veneta!


----------



## elisabethyseo

prestwick said:


> Anyone know about nappa cabat increases?


 

I just stopped by the BV in Manhassett, NY and was told that the cabat would not be increasing.  I am looking to purchase a Large Cabat if they have a color I want.


----------



## annie9999

elisabethyseo said:


> I just stopped by the BV in Manhassett, NY and was told that the cabat would not be increasing.  I am looking to purchase a Large Cabat if they have a color I want.


i love bv manhasset.  glad the cabat isn't increasing.  hope you find the color you want in a large-


----------



## elisabethyseo

annie9999 said:


> i love bv manhasset.  glad the cabat isn't increasing.  hope you find the color you want in a large-



Thanks, so do I.


----------



## totokung2004

What cabat color that u are looking for?


----------



## jroger1

Prices have increased on BV & Saks websites.  But NM, Barneys still selling at the old prices.


----------



## MyLVAddict

When was the last price increase - was it in February 2012?? I can't remember...


----------



## lkweh

MyLVAddict said:


> When was the last price increase - was it in February 2012?? I can't remember...



Last month


----------



## MyLVAddict

What?!?! That can't be true!! R u saying BV had a price increase in June and another July 15??? I haven't been in the Chicago store since the end of May.


----------



## lkweh

MyLVAddict said:


> What?!?! That can't be true!! R u saying BV had a price increase in June and another July 15??? I haven't been in the Chicago store since the end of May.



I may not remember exactly, but my point is there was a recent price increase..either June or July.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It looks like when Fall 2013 comes into the stores, it will reflect a price increase..


----------



## BVmutAddict

To be exact,  the price increase happened on July 15 2013.   It is a global increase.


----------



## schmoopie

I received an email from the retail store manager stating that the majority of the styles. See message below: 

Dear Friends,

I hope this email finds you well

I would like to take a moment to inform you that Bottega Veneta will be expecting a price increase on many of our handcrafted leather goods starting next Saturday, October 25th. 

If you have been thinking about adding on to your collection, now is the time before the increase takes effect. Attached you will find a few Iconic styles that will be included. Select small leather goods will be also be affected by this price increase. Prices will not be adjusted from October 25th.

Lastly, the highly coveted Cabat is included in this price increase. Its going from $5,750 to $7,000.

True?!


----------



## grietje

Barney's already has a couple of items at the new price. I thought it might be a mistake.  Sadly, that isn't the case.

The Cabat is taking a huge hit!  Yikes! But they are redesigning it so it makes sense.


----------



## shiba_inu

Wow!  Thanks for the update. 
I was expecting to see the Veneta on this list. Glad it isn't. And the Mini Roma is relatively new, surprised to see it already affected by a price increase.

The Parachute is on my wish list, but not for that price.


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> Barney's already has a couple of items at the new price. I thought it might be a mistake.  Sadly, that isn't the case.
> 
> The Cabat is taking a huge hit!  Yikes! But they are redesigning it so it makes sense.



that is a lot of money for the medium cabat- i would assume the large is going up as well otherwise the medium and large would be the same price.  i am glad my cabat collection is complete.  i don't think this is a smart move for bv.



shiba_inu said:


> Wow!  Thanks for the update.
> I was expecting to see the Veneta on this list. Glad it isn't. And the Mini Roma is relatively new, surprised to see it already affected by a price increase.
> 
> The Parachute is on my wish list, but not for that price.



i would assume the reason the veneta isn't on the list is that it is being replaced by the re-designed veneta which is at a higher price point.

i'm surprised the large campana isn't on the list.  maybe the list isn't complete-


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

annie9999 said:


> that is a lot of money for the medium cabat- i would assume the large is going up as well otherwise the medium and large would be the same price.  *i am glad my cabat collection is complete.  -*


*
*

Me, too.  That's a lotta pasta!


----------



## boxermom

I'm getting priced out of BV. Will treasure the ones I have!


----------



## grietje

I'm glad I feel like my Cabat collection is complete too!  The resale market will be happy about this.  The retail prices are starting to feel, not quite prohibitive, but they are getting close to beyond my comfort zone.


----------



## tt09029

annie9999 said:


> that is a lot of money for the medium cabat- i would assume the large is going up as well otherwise the medium and large would be the same price.  i am glad my cabat collection is complete.  i don't think this is a smart move for bv.



From my SA: the medium Cabat will go from $5750 to $7000 and the large cabat will go from $7250 to $8200.

I wonder if the huge price increase in the medium cabat has to do with the new medium cabat dimensions?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm glad that I have my cabats.. these price increases are rather on the steep side..


----------



## blueiris

Thanks for the report.  That is a huge increase for the medium Cabat.  Yikes.


----------



## grietje

blueiris said:


> Thanks for the report.  That is a huge increase for the medium Cabat.  Yikes.


 
You know, you're right. I take back my earlier comment about "but they are redesigning it so it makes sense."  It doesn't make sense. Yes, the dimensions are changing a bit.  But really, is it adding that much leather and that much labor to warrant a 21% price increase?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> You know, you're right. I take back my earlier comment about "but they are redesigning it so it makes sense."  It doesn't make sense. Yes, the dimensions are changing a bit.  But really, is it adding that much leather and that much labor to warrant a 21% price increase?


Exactly.
I'm not put off by the price increases of the other bags. $50 on a $2900 bag isn't a big increase.
Remind me though, because when I was at BV in May, I thought I remembered the SA telling me that there was to be an increase in June/July? (I was looking at a Cervo Hobo). I might have my dates wrong. It could have been when I was there in September but it was the woman at the Bellagio that told me that but I thought I only visited the Palazzo store in September. 
I hope BV doesn't start trying to pull a Chanel or Louis Vuitton on us, with price increases every quarter.  That's been one of the great things about BV, *the prices of their bags haven't really increased much at all in the past five years or so.  A Roma was $33-- something in 2010 if I remember correctly.  It is increasing $80, which is really only a 2.5% ish increase. Several of the other bags are listed at a similar percentage. 
*Other than the Cabat, of course - which is becoming obscene.


----------



## news2me

So happy not to see the Cervo Hobo on the list. But still need to rush and get a Pillow. Gorsuch already lists it at $1450 and Farfetch removed everything BV from their website, probably readjusting the prices.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

An SA (US boutique) told me a price increase is coming August 15. FYI


----------



## ksuromax

Pandoravuitton said:


> An SA (US boutique) told me a price increase is coming August 15. FYI


Thanks for the headsup


----------



## ksuromax

Update
Been at the store today, NO price increase for the UAE (thank god!)


----------



## south-of-france

I‘ve read that e.g. the Jodies are increasing again sometime soon. Dies anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## Evergreen602

There is a price increase coming in the U.S. this month, and I know the Teen Jodie will go up in price.  I'm planning to purchase one soon.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!


----------



## Young1987

I think the prices went up at Neiman’s website


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you.
Anyone know for Europe?


----------



## Peppr

@south-of-france In US, the teen Jodie will increase to $3200. Some retail shows that but some don't. Apparently in June is what my SA mentioned


----------



## south-of-france

Peppr said:


> @south-of-france In US, the teen Jodie will increase to $3200. Some retail shows that but some don't. Apparently in June is what my SA mentioned


Wow that’s quite a lot! Thanks.


----------



## Peppr

south-of-france said:


> Wow that’s quite a lot! Thanks.


Yeah NM has the new price already - https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/bott...00_cat13030735_cat46860739&page=0&position=42


----------



## Evergreen602

If you are looking to make a purchase before the price increase, I would not wait much longer.  I was told it would go into effect May 18th.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you.


----------



## crazybagfan

I’m in Malaysia. My SA informed me all price increase by mth end, it’s not only impacting Jodie. Regular cassette price will be increased more than 10%.


----------



## lalame

Wow, Jodies went up by a lot! I'm gonna post this in the Jodie thread too but if you want to buy now, Neiman is included BV in their gift card event - first time I've seen them do this. Along with Rakuten 10% off, I hope it takes the sting off a little.


----------



## Evergreen602

If Neiman Marcus prices are correct, Pouches are going up substantially as well.  One example, the intrecciato Teen Pouch is increasing from $3000 to $3400, per the price on the NM website.


----------



## chandra920

SA in Hawaii told me increase takes effect 5/18.  Prices up 10-15% on many items.


----------



## south-of-france

chandra920 said:


> SA in Hawaii told me increase takes effect 5/18.  Prices up 10-15% on many items.


Wow that’s pretty steep.


----------



## south-of-france

Switzerland:
Mini Jodie 2080 to 2200 CHF
Teen Jodie 2550 to 2780 CHF


----------



## snibor

Glad I purchased cassette bag last week! It went from $2,350 to $2,500. I had no idea price increase was coming.


----------



## adversary

I just panicked and placed an order with Farfetch for the Mini Pouch Intrecciato in black. That's jumped up $350 in USD. The cute Mini Loop has jumped from $1k to $1.6k, which is alarming! WOW!


----------



## gagabag

AU just increased 
Mini: 3100 to 3490
Teen: 3900 to 4400
Small: 4780 to 5270


----------



## Chiffoncake

Just spoke to the BV SA yesterday.. Singapore will have a price increase next week too. SA estimated that prices for the padded cassette and regular cassettes will increase by 20-30%. She said prices will affect all their bestsellers.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

gagabag said:


> AU just increased
> Mini: 3100 to 3490
> Teen: 3900 to 4400
> Small: 4780 to 5270



Lug Boots went from AUD1590 to AUD1850 
Micro Cassette (the one with 6 squares) went from AUD1300 to AUD1540 
Padded Cassette went from AUD4090 to AUD5540

Good news is that there has no price increase in their RTW as the bomber jacket I wanted remains the same price as from March 2022.


----------



## Girlstar28

Wow I got my Loop for my birthday in March and I thought it was like $1600 CAD or so and now it’s $1930 CAD


----------



## strawbery526

I just saw the price increase when I went to browse the new cassette crossbody! Crazy!!!


----------



## Pkac

I’ve seen a few people recently mentioning an impending price increase at Bottega Veneta. Does anyone happen to have any idea if it will be significant? 
I have my heart set on an exact bag in a specific colour (non-padded cassette in travertine).
 I’m torn between buying one now from Vitkac for a few hundred dollars less than current retail, or waiting to see if I can get it at an even cheaper price in Boxing Day sales later this year. (No issue with preloved, but living in Singapore I often find that sites like Fashionphile aren’t worthwhile for me due to the currency conversion and added duties). 
But now there’s the added factor of a potential price increase which may negate any potential savings I’d make by holding out for sales. 
Any further info on the potential price increase would be so appreciated. And also… what would you do if you were me?? Hold off and hope, or just pull the trigger on the bag I know I want now in order to not miss out?


----------



## Fwalker

Pkac said:


> I’ve seen a few people recently mentioning an impending price increase at Bottega Veneta. Does anyone happen to have any idea if it will be significant?
> I have my heart set on an exact bag in a specific colour (non-padded cassette in travertine).
> I’m torn between buying one now from Vitkac for a few hundred dollars less than current retail, or waiting to see if I can get it at an even cheaper price in Boxing Day sales later this year. (No issue with preloved, but living in Singapore I often find that sites like Fashionphile aren’t worthwhile for me due to the currency conversion and added duties).
> But now there’s the added factor of a potential price increase which may negate any potential savings I’d make by holding out for sales.
> Any further info on the potential price increase would be so appreciated. And also… what would you do if you were me?? Hold off and hope, or just pull the trigger on the bag I know I want now in order to not miss out?



In my opinion to get the best price, you should either buy now OR hold off and anticipate buying preloved. Banking on a potential sale is risky and you may kick yourself after the price increase goes into effect. 

Last year the price increase in November was significant (around 12-20% per bag style). I remember the mini intrecciato pouch went from $1750 (USD) -> $2000 (is now $2350). Mini jodie went from $1900 -> $2250 (is now $2500). The cassette styles went up just as much if not more. This year’s price increase will probably be just as brutal. 

I like to buy new handbags so I would suggest buying now!


----------



## Sharona228

I was in a boutique last week, and the SA told me there will be a significant price increase (includes shoes, bags, slg) on 11/1! I’m also eyeing 2 bags in specific colors and am trying to decide whether or not to panic buy before 11/1.


----------



## Pkac

Sharona228 said:


> I was in a boutique last week, and the SA told me there will be a significant price increase (includes shoes, bags, slg) on 11/1! I’m also eyeing 2 bags in specific colors and am trying to decide whether or not to panic buy before 11/1.


Thank you for this info!! My gut is telling me to panic buy, ha!


----------



## thundercloud

BV SA told me price increase is Nov 7th (USA)


----------



## KristinS

thundercloud said:


> BV SA told me price increase is Nov 7th (USA)


Mine too. The small Jodie is increasing by $600!!


----------



## klarak90

....


----------



## Pkac

KristinS said:


> Mine too. The small Jodie is increasing by $600!!


Wow, and didn’t they only just have a significant price increase in May??


----------



## KristinS

Pkac said:


> Wow, and didn’t they only just have a significant price increase in May??


Yes, but I can’t remember how much ?! It was a sizable increase


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> Wow, and didn’t they only just have a significant price increase in May??


Yes.  They seem to have their price increases in May and November.  Lately they have all been significant.

FYI, I was told the price increase in the US would occur at the end of last week.  Maybe they meant end of this week instead.  It sounds like it is November 7 for all countries.


----------



## ntshstrk

Hi everyone, new to the forum and new to luxury purses! I have my sights set on a holographic Mini Pouch for one of the two slots I have in my bag collection (the other one is for a Celine) and was wondering with the price increase, I should purchase the Mini Pouch first before the Celine. How significant are Bottega's price increases usually?


----------



## grietje

I can only write what the SA I work with wrote: “…Prices are going up, up and up…”


----------



## Evergreen602

ntshstrk said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum and new to luxury purses! I have my sights set on a holographic Mini Pouch for one of the two slots I have in my bag collection (the other one is for a Celine) and was wondering with the price increase, I should purchase the Mini Pouch first before the Celine. How significant are Bottega's price increases usually?


I think increases of 10-15% are pretty typical.


----------



## Pkac

Evergreen602 said:


> I think increases of 10-15% are pretty typical.


I’m wondering how much longer these astronomical prices rises are going to be sustainable. It means these bags are increasing by 20-30 percent every year. I’m glad I purchased a fair few of my bags in 2019 and earlier before all of this madness, but I’m sad at what this means for my future collecting. There’s a certain price point where I personally can no longer justify it and that makes me so sad.


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> I’m wondering how much longer these astronomical prices rises are going to be sustainable. It means these bags are increasing by 20-30 percent every year. I’m glad I purchased a fair few of my bags in 2019 and earlier before all of this madness, but I’m sad at what this means for my future collecting. There’s a certain price point where I personally can no longer justify it and that makes me so sad.


I'm with you.  I may be reaching my threshold on buying BV new from the boutique.  BV does not hold its retail value, so it only makes sense to buy new from the boutique if you really love the item, plan to use it often, and keep it for many years.

On the flip side, I have found some beautiful BV bags on the resale market at great prices.  Case in point, I purchased a Nero Intrecciato Pouch for $2075, in excellent condition.  I saw no visible signs of wear.  Meanwhile, the same bag new in the boutique is $3800, and I'm sure over $4000 starting next week.  I love luxury, but I also love saving my money.  It's often difficult to justify buying new when I can wait a year or two and buy the same item in mint condition for much less.


----------



## Mirisaa

Pkac said:


> I’m wondering how much longer these astronomical prices rises are going to be sustainable. It means these bags are increasing by 20-30 percent every year. I’m glad I purchased a fair few of my bags in 2019 and earlier before all of this madness, but I’m sad at what this means for my future collecting. There’s a certain price point where I personally can no longer justify it and that makes me so sad.


I totally agree with you. The increases are pushing the prices to a point that I can’t justify it anymore. I also noticed that many of their new models are really up there in prices…Sardine 3200€, Knot clutch with strap 3500€, Rumple 4500-6500€ and the list go on…I remember the days that a mini Jodie was 1300€, now is it 1900€, even my Arco tote was 1950€ just a few months ago and now it is 2300€


----------



## CrazyCool01

Omg another increase!? What is happening ? Bv bags prices are already nuts! 
At the moment I think am priced out of most brands.


----------



## Pkac

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg another increase!? What is happening ? Bv bags prices are already nuts!
> At the moment I think am priced out of most brands.


I’m heading the same way. I remember a while ago realising that I’d been priced out of ever (being mentally comfortable with) buying new Chanel, and it’s now heading that way with most other brands these days. All the brands I love seem to be steadily heading towards $3000 (SGD) plus for even their entry level bags now. And larger bags steadily creeping well over the $5000 mark. My question is when will it slow down?!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Pkac said:


> I’m heading the same way. I remember a while ago realising that I’d been priced out of ever (being mentally comfortable with) buying new Chanel, and it’s now heading that way with most other brands these days. All the brands I love seem to be steadily heading towards $3000 (SGD) plus for even their entry level bags now. And larger bags steadily creeping well over the $5000 mark. My question is when will it slow down?!


Very true ! Price increases seem to be never ending


----------



## loves

Was in BV yesterday to beat the Singapore price increase.
The new bags I simply can’t justify the price tags, might as well buy Hermes or Chanel.


----------



## Pkac

loves said:


> Was in BV yesterday to beat the Singapore price increase.
> The new bags I simply can’t justify the price tags, might as well buy Hermes or Chanel.


Did they give you an indication as to how big the increase would be?


----------



## loves

Pkac said:


> Did they give you an indication as to how big the increase would be?


I only asked about the padded cassette which will be $6000.


----------



## Pkac

loves said:


> I only asked about the padded cassette which will be $6000.


Okay, so quite significant. Thanks so much.


----------



## beekmanhill

I bought the green unpadded casette about a year ago for $2100.  Now its $2500.  And there will be another increase on Nov 7th?  NO.   My old Nodinis were about $1200 just a few years ago and  they are better quality (suede lined).  I can't justify buying at these new prices.  (I snuck in a WOC type bag purchase yesterday when Bloomingdales had a great promotion.  I own a denim colored WOC from a few years ago and find the size/function perfect for neighborhood wear).


----------



## Pkac

beekmanhill said:


> I bought the green unpadded casette about a year ago for $2100.  Now its $2500.  And there will be another increase on Nov 7th?  NO.   My old Nodinis were about $1200 just a few years ago and  they are better quality (suede lined).  I can't justify buying at these new prices.  (I snuck in a WOC type bag purchase yesterday when Bloomingdales had a great promotion.  I own a denim colored WOC from a few years ago and find the size/function perfect for neighborhood wear).


I’ve actually just been into a store tonight and was told the non padded cassette will be increasing by 600 SGD.


----------



## beekmanhill

Pkac said:


> I’ve actually just been into a store tonight and was told the non padded cassette will be increasing by 600 SGD.


WHEW.  This is just raising prices for the sake of raising them and raising BV to a higher level in the status hierarchy.  But it does inspire me to maybe sell my cassette, that i've almost never used.


----------



## Evergreen602

Looks like some of the new prices are starting to appear on other retailer websites.  I was on SSENSE, where they showed two new intrecciato Pouch colors not on the BV website yet - Inkwell and Pistachio.  They are priced at $4200 USD.  I paid $3200 for my Raintree Pouch before the price increase this time last year.

The Teen Jodie is priced at $3500 USD, up from $3200.  I paid $2900 for mine before the price increase in May.  Mini Jodie is priced at $2650 USD.

The Men's Paper Calf Cassette I just bought for $2500 is priced at $2900 USD.  The regular non-padded Cassette has the same pricing.

The Padded Cassette is priced at $4500 USD, up from $3900.


----------



## grietje

These prices are getting ridiculous.  I am glad to have bought my small inkwell Jodie before this increase.  And while I would have preferred to by from the boutique, I bought from Saks and used AMEX points to get Saks gift cards to offset what I thought was an already irksome price point. (And Saks had a spend/get a gift card promo.)

With this latest increase, I fear BV may have priced me out of their customer base. I am going to have to f****** love a BV bag to buy it new.


----------



## ~bastet

Sigh.  I was seriously considering getting a teen Jodie, I really love how it looks.  I love the mini too but it can't hold all the stuff I carry around.  Anything over $3000 is where I spend a long time thinking it out before spending it on a bag. If I spend that much, I want it to be something I will use forever.  My concern was whether the Jodie will look dated in 10+ years.


----------



## Pkac

~bastet said:


> Sigh.  I was seriously considering getting a teen Jodie, I really love how it looks.  I love the mini too but it can't hold all the stuff I carry around.  Anything over $3000 is where I spend a long time thinking it out before spending it on a bag. If I spend that much, I want it to be something I will use forever.  My concern was whether the Jodie will look dated in 10+ years.


And these days it’s getting to the point where the majority of luxury bags are above that price point.


----------



## Swedengirl

I’m so thankful for this forum. I had been eying the Small Jodie for months but not pulled the trigger. Read yesterday evening here that a price increase was coming so I tought better buy it now and return afterwards if not loving it. 

So a couple of hours ago I placed my online order and now when I had a look the bag has increased in price. Only about $200/£170/€200 (I live in Sweden) but still the price tag is hefty.


----------



## Euclase

Swedengirl said:


> I’m so thankful for this forum. I had been eying the Small Jodie for months but not pulled the trigger. Read yesterday evening here that a price increase was coming so I tought better buy it now and return afterwards if not loving it.
> 
> So a couple of hours ago I placed my online order and now when I had a look the bag has increased in price. Only about $200/£170/€200 (I live in Sweden) but still the price tag is hefty.


What color did you get?


----------



## danidach

Price increases are already on the bottega site in the uk its the 7th here and it looks like everything has gone up by over 10% with some bags over 30% particularly some of rhe smaller lower priced bags. The original mini loop has gone from £1100 to £1440 and the cassette without any gold hardware has gone from £1740 to £1980.


----------



## Pkac

danidach said:


> Price increases are already on the bottega site in the uk its the 7th here and it looks like everything has gone up by over 10% with some bags over 30% particularly some of rhe smaller lower priced bags. The original mini loop has gone from £1100 to £1440 and the cassette without any gold hardware has gone from £1740 to £1980.


I wonder why the increase isn’t showing in Singapore yet, I’ve been checking this morning!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

The pouch and teen pouch increased by 300€ each. More arguments to buy pre-loved…


----------



## cmln

Price increase is effective in US online. 
Mini Jodie went from $2500->$2650
Cassette went from $2500->$2900


----------



## snibor

cmln said:


> Price increase is effective in US online.
> Mini Jodie went from $2500->$2650
> Cassette went from $2500->$2900


Wow. I have a cassette and small loop. While I love them, I really don’t think the cassette is worth that price.  It’s such a small bag (doesn’t hold much). Don’t think I’ll be buying more.


----------



## danidach

Pkac said:


> I wonder why the increase isn’t showing in Singapore yet, I’ve been checking this morning!


Not sure sometimes brands have increases on slightly different dates for different countries but if you had something you were wanting to get it night be worth getting it if you are in a position to. But panic buying isn't always a good thing I almost panic bought the chlorophyll cassette because I Love the colour but came to my senses. I had already decided I couldn't justify a bag in that colour about a month ago and bought the card case instead but suddenly there's an increase coming and I felt I need the bag. i dont understand these crazy increases. A lot of brands are pricing people out and with the economy and potential recessions or market crashes they are going to lose a lot of customers i think.


----------



## rachel21182

snibor said:


> Wow. I have a cassette and small loop. While I love them, I really don’t think the cassette is worth that price.  It’s such a small bag (doesn’t hold much). Don’t think I’ll be buying more.


Agree 100%! A SA at Bottega last year told me their goal is to be in the $8k bag range like Hermes and Chanel - although Bottega bags are gorgeous (I have padded cassette and mini jodi) wouldn’t pay more for them than I paid. These luxury price increases are insane, wonder if everyone stopped buyin for 6 Months if they be forced
To drop prices


----------



## Pkac

danidach said:


> Not sure sometimes brands have increases on slightly different dates for different countries but if you had something you were wanting to get it night be worth getting it if you are in a position to. But panic buying isn't always a good thing I almost panic bought the chlorophyll cassette because I Love the colour but came to my senses. I had already decided I couldn't justify a bag in that colour about a month ago and bought the card case instead but suddenly there's an increase coming and I felt I need the bag. i dont understand these crazy increases. A lot of brands are pricing people out and with the economy and potential recessions or market crashes they are going to lose a lot of customers i think.


I’m failing to understand also. Several bags I (luckily already) own have nearly doubled in price over the last 2-3 years, it’s mind blowing to me!


----------



## Pkac

rachel21182 said:


> Agree 100%! A SA at Bottega last year told me their goal is to be in the $8k bag range like Hermes and Chanel - although Bottega bags are gorgeous (I have padded cassette and mini jodi) wouldn’t pay more for them than I paid. These luxury price increases are insane, wonder if everyone stopped buyin for 6 Months if they be forced
> To drop prices


I agree. There are many of their bags at the moment that I’d love to consider, they are indeed gorgeous and I’m happy to have splurged on two, but for me personally where their prices are at now, it’s a no going forward!!


----------



## danidach

Pkac said:


> I’m failing to understand also. Several bags I (luckily already) own have nearly doubled in price over the last 2-3 years, it’s mind blowing to me!


Yes I have a few bags from various brands that have increased so much since I bought them and some I didn't buy that long ago. Although I was lucky when I bought some because they were either older stock listed at the older price or discount codes surprisingly worked. I don't think I would be able to purchase a lot of them  new now. Plus I find the more I spend on a bag the less I use them


----------



## rachel21182

Pkac said:


> I agree. There are many of their bags at the moment that I’d love to consider, they are indeed gorgeous and I’m happy to have splurged on two, but for me personally where their prices are at now, it’s a no going forward!!


So true! But people keep buying! So until that stops the increases will keep coming, I remember when a Bottega bag was like $1100 and I thought that was a lot haha, I regret not bulk buyin in the early 2000s


----------



## CrackBerryCream

rachel21182 said:


> Agree 100%! A SA at Bottega last year told me their goal is to be in the $8k bag range like Hermes and Chanel - although Bottega bags are gorgeous (I have padded cassette and mini jodi) wouldn’t pay more for them than I paid. These luxury price increases are insane, wonder if everyone stopped buyin for 6 Months if they be forced
> To drop prices


That is insane... I understand that brands feel some kind of pressure to increase prices (Dior has been increasing significantly recently too), because otherwise people will perceive them as so much "beneath" the "top brands H and C". But curious to see when/if they will feel the financial repercussions. I guess as long as a doubling in price doesn't decrease sold volume more than 50% they will keep doing it.

Also wondering if any brand will dare to increase above Hermès lol


----------



## rachel21182

CrackBerryCream said:


> That is insane... I understand that brands feel some kind of pressure to increase prices (Dior has been increasing significantly recently too), because otherwise people will perceive them as so much "beneath" the "top brands H and C". But curious to see when/if they will feel the financial repercussions. I guess as long as a doubling in price doesn't decrease sold volume more than 50% they will keep doing it.
> 
> Also wondering if any brand will dare to increase above Hermès lol


Yup! It’s simply supply and demand. I think the more they raise the more people panic buy


----------



## CrackBerryCream

rachel21182 said:


> Yup! It’s simply supply and demand. I think the more they raise the more people panic buy


Definitely. I also pulled the trigger on a Cartier ring right after a price increase as I was annoyed I would have to pay even more if I waited longer... And decided to buy a Lady Dior last year because of price increase rumours. I am part of the problem


----------



## Evergreen602

CrackBerryCream said:


> Definitely. I also pulled the trigger on a Cartier ring right after a price increase as I was annoyed I would have to pay even more if I waited longer... And decided to buy a Lady Dior last year because of price increase rumours. I am part of the problem


Yep, I'm part of the problem too.  The majority of my purchases from the boutique have occurred in the days before a price increase.  I won't feed that monster anymore.

As much as I love to work with the SAs in the boutique, I am now thinking it's smarter to wait until an item I want reaches the resale market.  It's better use of my funds, and allowing myself more time to consider the item likely means it will be a smarter purchase.


----------



## grietje

I’m at a loss for words. The price increases are frustrating, but more than anything dismaying. I understand increases in costs especially labor but beyond that—and at twice a year—it smacks of greed and treating the customer with little respect.  And I guess for BV and other houses—who cares?  As long as people are buying.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Evergreen602 said:


> Yep, I'm part of the problem too.  The majority of my purchases from the boutique have occurred in the days before a price increase.  I won't feed that monster anymore.
> 
> As much as I love to work with the SAs in the boutique, I am now thinking it's smarter to wait until an item I want reaches the resale market.  It's better use of my funds, and allowing myself more time to consider the item likely means it will be a smarter purchase.


Totally agree. Especially BV doesn't really hold its value. I've been eyeing a Pouch on Vestiaire... and prefer the listings where you can make an offer. Feels like getting a great deal. Let's see if the resale prices will increase with the price increases though...


----------



## Indiana

Mini Loop has gone up from €1200 to €1600 in Europe.  It was €950 before the previous PI..


----------



## bianca91

Indiana said:


> Mini Loop has gone up from €1200 to €1600 in Europe.  It was €950 before the previous PI..


It’s also crap quality mine has wear and tear all over the corners and knots after 1 summer of use ! No other bags I own have had this happened to them (I’m v careful person)! Glad I went for this cheaper  as first BV to try the quality … so disappointed and definitely not worth this higher price


----------



## bianca91

danidach said:


> Price increases are already on the bottega site in the uk its the 7th here and it looks like everything has gone up by over 10% with some bags over 30% particularly some of rhe smaller lower priced bags. The original mini loop has gone from £1100 to £1440 and the cassette without any gold hardware has gone from £1740 to £1980.


Wow the mini loop was 900GBP in May


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, I bought mine at 950 Euros in May 22.


----------



## Indiana

south-of-france said:


> Yes, I bought mine at 950 Euros in May 22.


Bargain!


----------



## danidach

bianca91 said:


> Wow the mini loop was 900GBP in May


Yes I remember it being £900 for a while I'm not sure if that was the original price or around £800 when it first launched and at the time I thought thar was a lot and put off buying it then thought that was a mistake after the last increase.  I managed to find old stock at ssense with the lining in the mens section a few months ago and got it for £820 I'm so glad I bought it then. I nearly didn't because it was black and I was more drawn to the colourful ones otherwisecid really be kicking myself because it now looks luke a real bargain. These latest increases are ridiculous


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I’m at a loss for words. The price increases are frustrating, but more than anything dismaying. I understand increases in costs especially labor but beyond that—and at twice a year—it smacks of greed and treating the customer with little respect.  And I guess for BV and other houses—who cares?  As long as people are buying.


Exactly.
The more expensive they are, the more people are going to want them. The next step for BV will be to create a false scarcity of bags. There will be waiting lists (like the one created when the pouch first came out). People want to think they they’re getting something really exclusive and paying $5000 for a Mini Jodie or $7000 for a Padded Cassette is, IMO the next step for Bottega. It’s worked for Chanel and Hermes so far. While many will say that BV is not on par with Hermes, I disagree. The popularity may not have been the same, but the quality of BV was once on par with Hermes. The Cabat, while produced in limited quantities, was widely available to anyone with $7000+ to spend, and people were happy to spend it. Chanel is just marketing and hype and BV is heading down the same path, IMO.


----------



## jzxjzx845

Mini Loop for 1600 Euros without even the leather lining?! Wow. Even at 950 euros that was disappointing


----------



## lv_katie

The small bucket is still 1200 on Neimans but 1800 on bottega site.  That's a 50 percent increase !


----------



## south-of-france

jzxjzx845 said:


> Mini Loop for 1600 Euros without even the leather lining?! Wow. Even at 950 euros that was disappointing


At 950 it still had the lining (at least mine has).


----------



## jzxjzx845

south-of-france said:


> At 950 it still had the lining (at least mine has).


So lucky! I bought one earlier this year at that price and it didn’t have a lining - returned it as didn’t feel very durable


----------



## beekmanhill

rachel21182 said:


> Agree 100%! A SA at Bottega last year told me their goal is to be in the $8k bag range like Hermes and Chanel - although Bottega bags are gorgeous (I have padded cassette and mini jodi) wouldn’t pay more for them than I paid. These luxury price increases are insane, wonder if everyone stopped buyin for 6 Months if they be forced
> To drop prices


I wonder if the strategy is working even now.  Looking on the various store websites that carry BV, I notice they all seem to have a full inventory of styles in all colors.  That doesn't speak to big sales volume at this time of year.


----------



## bianca91

danidach said:


> Yes I remember it being £900 for a while I'm not sure if that was the original price or around £800 when it first launched and at the time I thought thar was a lot and put off buying it then thought that was a mistake after the last increase.  I managed to find old stock at ssense with the lining in the mens section a few months ago and got it for £820 I'm so glad I bought it then. I nearly didn't because it was black and I was more drawn to the colourful ones otherwisecid really be kicking myself because it now looks luke a real bargain. These latest increases are ridiculous


Ah i also got mine at 800 with an Amex discount on net a Porter as it was the only one with the lining last year ! I was shocked they increased the price and removed the leather lining as well so hunted the 2020 model down =)


----------



## bianca91

south-of-france said:


> At 950 it still had the lining (at least mine has).


This year they were selling lined and unlined at the same price on the website and other resellers ..


----------



## danidach

bianca91 said:


> Ah i also got mine at 800 with an Amex discount on net a Porter as it was the only one with the lining last year ! I was shocked they increased the price and removed the leather lining as well so hunted the 2020 model down =)



_Good find. lack of lining makes the last increase seem even more ridiculous to me its like lets decrease the amount of work thats gone into making it and probably decrease the durability and almost double the price. 

I kind of stumbled across it  I wasnt actively looking for the lining at first because I hadn't realised they changed it until I was looking at other colours then came on here. I saw the price then saw that it mentioned lining but didn't have a picture of the inside so I took a bit of a gamble and it paid off. _


----------



## bianca91

danidach said:


> _Good find. lack of lining makes the last increase seem even more ridiculous to me its like lets decrease the amount of work thats gone into making it and probably decrease the durability and almost double the price.
> 
> I kind of stumbled across it  I wasnt actively looking for the lining at first because I hadn't realised they changed it until I was looking at other colours then came on here. I saw the price then saw that it mentioned lining but didn't have a picture of the inside so I took a bit of a gamble and it paid off. _


Great luck ! And totally agree with you such a slap in the face. Luckily I either do too much research or impulse buy on bags and this was in the former category so saw the lining change  How did you find the quality ? Mine already has wear and tear on the leather in the corners and I used it moderately over the summer only so I am very disappointed ☹️


----------



## danidach

bianca91 said:


> Great luck ! And totally agree with you such a slap in the face. Luckily I either do too much research or impulse buy on bags and this was in the former category so saw the lining change  How did you find the quality ? Mine already has wear and tear on the leather in the corners and I used it moderately over the summer only so I am very disappointed ☹️


Hmm that is disappointing about the wear. I haven't noticed wear yet but I've only used it a couple of times for short periods at the moment. I try not to worry about wear too much unless it's arrived new with signs of wear otherwise I'd be too scared to use it and i dont see myself selling it but it's disappointing that it's happened so quickly. Maybe it's the softness of the leather. Hopefully it won't get too much worse. I have seen some other posts about wear to the corners on other threads i think. I wonder if the newer versions are the same or maybe worse


----------



## bianca91

danidach said:


> Hmm that is disappointing about the wear. I haven't noticed wear yet but I've only used it a couple of times for short periods at the moment. I try not to worry about wear too much unless it's arrived new with signs of wear otherwise I'd be too scared to use it and i dont see myself selling it but it's disappointing that it's happened so quickly. Maybe it's the softness of the leather. Hopefully it won't get too much worse. I have seen some other posts about wear to the corners on other threads i think. I wonder if the newer versions are the same or maybe worse


Yes I’ve definitely used it quite a lot for walking around, travel etc.. tbh yes the leather is too soft / untreated for the corners … I think now I will just use it as much as I can before I get bored of the parakeet green  definitely this shouldn’t be allowed though on a bag at the new price, anyone is better off with a Celine or Loewe for tiny bit more at this stage IMO. I think this is why they added the golden nodini as I have wear in the outside there too… next year they will pump 40% more in the price and add golden corners and then we have the new intrecciato “petite malle”


----------



## south-of-france

bianca91 said:


> Yes I’ve definitely used it quite a lot for walking around, travel etc.. tbh yes the leather is too soft / untreated for the corners … I think now I will just use it as much as I can before I get bored of the parakeet green  definitely this shouldn’t be allowed though on a bag at the new price, anyone is better off with a Celine or Loewe for tiny bit more at this stage IMO. I think this is why they added the golden nodini as I have wear in the outside there too… next year they will pump 40% more in the price and add golden corners and then we have the new intrecciato “petite malle”


Haha good one!


----------



## danidach

bianca91 said:


> Yes I’ve definitely used it quite a lot for walking around, travel etc.. tbh yes the leather is too soft / untreated for the corners … I think now I will just use it as much as I can before I get bored of the parakeet green  definitely this shouldn’t be allowed though on a bag at the new price, anyone is better off with a Celine or Loewe for tiny bit more at this stage IMO. I think this is why they added the golden nodini as I have wear in the outside there too… next year they will pump 40% more in the price and add golden corners and then we have the new intrecciato “petite malle”


Probably. I dread to see the price with the metal corners because by this time next year the original version will probably be 40% more on its own. Ah so the wear still shows up on the bright colours as well mine is black and they say wear shows worse on dark colours. Even more glad about the price I paid now. But the corners or bottom are usually the first to show wear. Agree with you about celine and loewe but their prices are going up too along with everything else but not as much or as frequently it seems and more durable usually


----------

